# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/02 - DA MAN - Gooooooooooooooldberg, Goooooooooooldberg, Gooooooooooldberg



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Jan. 2, 2017: Goldberg returns for exciting first Raw of the New Year*
> 
> The legendary Goldberg re-emerges for 2017’s first Raw, less than four weeks before he meets Brock Lesnar and 28 other Superstars in the Royal Rumble Match. What will the powerhouse have to say about his impending chance to compete in the main event of WrestleMania 33? WWE.com has some ideas.


*What does Goldberg have in store?*












> We haven’t seen Goldberg since he announced his intention to enter the 2017 Royal Rumble Match — and that was before he knew Brock Lesnar was also in the bout — so it will be interesting to hear what’s going through the WCW icon’s mind less than four weeks before the over-the-top-rope extravaganza.
> 
> Will Goldberg have a message for The Beast Incarnate, who suffered a shocking, swift defeat to the returning veteran at Survivor Series? How is Goldberg preparing for what’s sure to be a daunting challenge? Regardless, Goldberg never makes an appearance unless it means something. Who’s next? It’s anyone’s guess.


*Can Sami Zayn be the Last Man Standing?*












> Sami Zayn might have been able to survive 10 minutes against the imposing Braun Strowman at Roadblock: End of the Line, but next Monday night on Raw, he’ll have to not only defeat The Monster Among Men, but keep him flat on his back for a 10-count in a Last Man Standing Match — a seemingly impossible feat.
> 
> And yet, The Underdog from the Underground wears his moniker proudly, and wants nothing more than to prove to his critics, including Raw General Manager Mick Foley, that he can not only withstand Strowman’s punishment, but overcome it. Is Zayn being foolhardy, brave or a combination of both? We’ll find out Monday night.


*Are Kevin Owens’ days numbered?*












> With Seth Rollins serving as a much-needed equalizer to counter Chris Jericho’s distractions, United States Champion Roman Reigns successfully defended his title against WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens this past Monday night, and if that was any indication of what's to come at Royal Rumble, The Big Dog could be leaving the Alamodome with titles on both shoulders.
> 
> The Architect might not be there on Jan. 29 to keep Jericho at bay, but a shark cage hanging high above the ring will prevent “The Best in the World at What He Does” from helping his bestie steal another win. Should Owens be worried?


*Will Neville earn his crown as “King of the Cruiserweights”?*












> Neville’s new attitude has been paying off as of late, most recently in the form of a non-title bout victory over WWE Cruiserweight Champion Rich Swann this past Tuesday night on WWE Network’s 205 Live. And yet, the so-called “King of the Cruiserweights” has yet to truly sit on his division’s throne.
> 
> After defeating Swann, has Neville earned a WWE Cruiserweight Championship opportunity in the near future?


*What’s next for Bayley?*












> With her most recent win over Raw Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair evidently stricken from the record book, Bayley was forced to battle The Queen for No. 1 contendership this past Monday on Raw. And since Dana Brooke served as the special guest referee, it wasn’t exactly the fair fight The Huggable One had hoped for.
> 
> Defeated and unfairly taken out of title contention by the crafty Charlotte, Bayley might need to rethink her path to the Raw Women’s Title. How will she respond to The Queen’s machinations?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:goldberg:goldberg2


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty fucking sad that myself is looking forward to a Raw in 2017 because of Goldberg lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Strowman/Zayn LMS :mark:
- Goldberg :mark:
- Road to Royal Rumble :mark:

That's all I am really interested in.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Strowman/Sami LMS has gold written all over it.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I skipped the last two Raws but I'll be watching this one for Goldberg and the build up to the Rumble. :mark:


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

There's nothing in the upcoming RAW, that I can honestly say I'm looking forward to.

I'll be asleep by the second commercial break, waking up briefly to see the very end of the show.

I'd rather see Taker and HBK, than Goldberg... But we all know, that Taker and HBK won't be making an appearance until the following RAW (2017.01.09).


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

*Posting on a wwe board and saying I don't watch wwe*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With MNF over, Goldberg being advertised and SD beating RAW in the ratings (which no doubt caused Vince to enter "panic" mode) I think there is a chance Triple H finally shows his big nose here to move things along from the holding pattern they are currently at. Triple H no doubt would love to take credit for the eventual ratings boost the show will receive.

Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Now I have 3 reasons to watch Raw-- Goldberg, Aries, and Jericho. All Raw needs is a Samoan Submission Machine.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

G O L D B E R G


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The products that the WWE has tried to make have proven to get popped with substance violations (or blew out their knee) while the guys the WWE have been bringing in for the last year (Styles, Joe, Aries, Roode, Eric Young, Goldberg) from outside of the company are driving the product now or soon will be.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like a really good Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sami should only last another 10 minutes against Braun before being decimated and being taking out on a stretcher with Braun being the last man standing. Also Goldberg should cut a cool promo about Brock and the RR. They need to start making KO look like a credible fighter again and a worthy champion. Also think HHH should return this Monday night and lay out Rollins to officially begin their storyline and feud. Have their first match happen at he the RR.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> With MNF over, Goldberg being advertised and SD beating RAW in the ratings (which no doubt caused Vince to enter "panic" mode) I think there is a chance Triple H finally shows his big nose here to move things along from the holding pattern they are currently at. Triple H no doubt would love to take credit for the eventual ratings boost the show will receive.
> 
> Looking forward to that.


Don't think we'll see Triple H until the Royal Rumble, when he returns to screw Rollins out of winning the match.


----------



## hamadkhan8 (Jan 1, 2017)

Only the reason of watching Raw is [Roman reings][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12zYdP1yDUE/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TKOW said:


> Don't think we'll see Triple H until the Royal Rumble, when he returns to screw Rollins out of winning the match.


I could see that happening and it would make total sense too. HHH could even enter the match as a wrestler like last year too and eliminate Rollins himself like he did to Reigns, only for Rollins to comeback and distract HHH for HHH to be eliminated by Roman. Seth gets some payback from HHH eliminating him and Reigns gets payback from last year's RR from HHH eliminating him, also costing him a chance at becoming UC back in September too.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The thing that WWE just cannot figure out is the timing of a feud. I already feel like Roman has been feuding with Owens for the last 3 or 4 years and it's only been a couple of months. There was a time in wrestling when feuds could last a year or more and still be interesting. WWE just cannot make that happen for some reason.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> I could see that happening and it would make total sense too. HHH could even enter the match as a wrestler like last year too and eliminate Rollins himself like he did to Reigns, only for Rollins to comeback and distract HHH for HHH to be eliminated by Roman. Seth gets some payback from HHH eliminating him and Reigns gets payback from last year's RR from HHH eliminating him, also costing him a chance at becoming UC back in September too.


If he's going to be responsible for Rollins being eliminated, I'd rather it be by providing a distraction, rather than being a participant in the match. We already had that last year with Reigns.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm only interested in Zayn/Strowman LMS match.

:lmao RAW is fucking garbage especially the main event scene with Owens/Reigns/Rollins/Y2J. Too bad HHH is not showing up until Royal Rumble. Rollins is dying out there as a babyface.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TKOW said:


> If he's going to be responsible for Rollins being eliminated, I'd rather it be by providing a distraction, rather than being a participant in the match. We already had that last year with Reigns.


I agree, and Triple H causing Rollins to be eliminated as a non-enrant would be actually heelish. If he does it as a entrant he is just competing in the Rumble like everyone else.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

HHH most likely isn't returning until the Rumble. So I have no idea what they're going to do with Rollins until then. I could see him continuing to butt heads with Stephanie to create some more tension going into the Rumble. But other than that, he'll most likely be stuck in the KO/Jericho and Roman feud...again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> HHH most likely isn't returning until the Rumble. So I have no idea what they're going to do with Rollins until then. I could see him continuing to butt heads with Stephanie to create some more tension going into the Rumble. But other than that, he'll most likely be stuck in the KO/Jericho and Roman feud...again.


They could have him just cut promos on how he wants HHH to finally show himself while butt heads with Stephanie and qualify for the RR match. He cannot be involved in the KO/Jericho stuff anymore and just focus on HHH and the RR itself.


----------



## Mad_Mox_Grl (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll be going to this Raw, never thought I'd get to see Goldberg! So excited!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm only watching to see Rusev, Lana, The Queen, Jericho, and Strowman.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> They could have him just cut promos on how he wants HHH to finally show himself while butt heads with Stephanie and qualify for the RR match. He cannot be involved in the KO/Jericho stuff anymore and just focus on HHH and the RR itself.


I'm hoping. His feud with Kevin and Chris is very played out now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mad_Mox_Grl said:


> I'll be going to this Raw, never thought I'd get to see Goldberg! So excited!


Hope you have fun! It might be a good show. Please tell us how your live experience went whenever you feel like it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just can't find it in myself to be excited about Goldberg and I don't even know why. I really like the guy, but I just feel... meh about it.

I'm also wondering what Seth will get up in the leadup to the Rumble, they don't have much for him  I just want this feud with Trips to begin properly already!

But seeing him, Roman, Chris and Sami will be my highlights as usual (Y)


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Its really telling when the highlights of the show (at least according to the preview) are Strowman and N*Evil*e :lol

Oh, and ofc the annual AE relic, Goldberg.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> The thing that WWE just cannot figure out is the timing of a feud. I already feel like Roman has been feuding with Owens for the last 3 or 4 years and it's only been a couple of months. There was a time in wrestling when feuds could last a year or more and still be interesting. WWE just cannot make that happen for some reason.


Because the pattern of a WWE feud is 2 weeks regular promo where they Seth the ppv match on the first night, then the match. Then another match, and if there is another week, then some throw away tag match or promo. Then we get the ppv match. In 4 weeks, we have already seen 3 matches with the same dudes. Who cares for the 4th match. And then they never fresh it up with putting a stip or anything.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Because the pattern of a WWE feud is 2 weeks regular promo where they Seth the ppv match on the first night, then the match. Then another match, and if there is another week, then some throw away tag match or promo. Then we get the ppv match. In 4 weeks, we have already seen 3 matches with the same dudes. Who cares for the 4th match. And then they never fresh it up with putting a stip or anything.


I miss the days when they would keep two guys apart until their first meeting at a big PPV match. Build the anticipation for the match. But you're exactly right. By the time we get to a PPV we've already seen the match half a dozen times.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA MAN!:mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll be there tonight. Stoked to see Goldberg for the first time!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> I miss the days when they would keep two guys apart until their first meeting at a big PPV match. Build the anticipation for the match. But you're exactly right. By the time we get to a PPV we've already seen the match half a dozen times.


Yeah, let them fight, let them cut intense promos, let them brawl backstage, let the heels do vicious things to the face, his friends or family, and let the face find him and try to kill him. But its hard to do that because no main eventer on raw can cut a damn promo.

Instead let them wrestle because smarks love wrestling. That is the problem with WWE, you ask for something, they somehow find a way to shove it down your throat until you cry. Its like they deliberetly do this because "how dare they ask for something".


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sweet, I had no idea Goldberg was going to be back before the Rumble.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently {SPOILERS} is at RAW getting a health check...

https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/status/815994915758870528

And {SPOILERS} is around too...

https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/status/815995390914764800


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Haven't watched for a couple of weeks but you know I'm not missing my main man's appearance! Hope he fucks someone up with a massive spear. 

Will also be interesting to see what kind of shape he's in; thought he looked amazing at Survivor Series but he said after that he wants to be even bigger at the Rumble.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's Goldbergs appearance today.

"DUM DUM DUM DUM....IT'S GOLDBERG!!!!!!!"

"As you all know I'm in the Royal Rumble! BRAHAHAHHAHAHA (talks for 2 more minutes how he's going to win)."

Queue random jobber interupting him, incoming Spear and maybe a Jackhammer.

K bye Goldberg till the rumble.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I expect Goldberg to further talk about the Rumble and possibly respond to what Heyman said to Cole regarding Lesnar and give some sort of message for him, perhaps. Think Bill is also advertised for the go home show for the Rumble too.

Oh and maybe a spear and/or jackhammer for someone.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

ABAS said:


> Here's Goldbergs appearance today.
> 
> "DUM DUM DUM DUM....IT'S GOLDBERG!!!!!!!"
> 
> ...


Well its not like anything else on Raw is better.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm actually looking forward to Zayn/Strowman.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Zayn/Strowman LMS, has the potential to be a really good match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rumble season is happening. The first Raw of the new year is always when WWE starts to get really good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just thought of something.... Samoa Joe lost the NXT title...Zayn Vs. Strowman tonight....Joe for the save tonight?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Paid day off and here for Noam "StealYoGirl" Dar fuckery :dance


----------



## AR_1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looking forward to tonight's Raw.

First Raw of the year, Royal Rumble build underway, this is when Raw starts to improve.

Goldberg's back which is awesome, plus I predict Triple H to make an appearance now football season is over. Zayn/Strowman LMS should be good too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ABAS said:


> I just thought of something.... Samoa Joe lost the NXT title...Zayn Vs. Strowman tonight....Joe for the save tonight?


If Joe is going up to the main roster, it will be saved for the Rumble.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Apparently {SPOILERS} is at RAW getting a health check...
> 
> https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/status/815994915758870528


She's left now apparently. She left with Del Rio.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> She's left now apparently. She left with Del Rio.


Yeah I saw that, was just for a health check so she won't be on the show in any way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally a real reason to watch at least one segment of Raw! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:goldberg

It would be kind of nice to see the man get one last title run, It doesn't need to be a very long one, but even getting his name on the lineage of the Universal Title would go *light years* toward making that licorice strap feel the slightest bit important, let alone prestigious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Karl Anderson vs Cesaro tonight...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just hope this episode isn't as bad as the last 2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AR_1 said:


> Looking forward to tonight's Raw.
> 
> First Raw of the year, Royal Rumble build underway, this is when Raw starts to improve.
> 
> Goldberg's back which is awesome, plus I predict Triple H to make an appearance now football season is over. Zayn/Strowman LMS should be good too.


HHH will probably show up at the rumble just to take extra precautions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> HHH will probably show up at the rumble just to take extra precautions.


Precautions for what? If he knows what's best for business he'll show up before then but it wouldn't surprise me if he wants to get that big return pop at the Rumble by showing up there the first time, something which in turn will undermine any heel work he may do.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Precautions for what? If he knows what's best for business he'll show up before then but it wouldn't surprise me if he wants to get that big return pop at the Rumble by showing up there the first time, something which in turn will undermine any heel work he may do.


HHH returning at the Rumble makes the most sense though to re-start this feud. Especially if they have Rollins enter at #1 . I could see him lasting until the final four then HHH comes back to screw him over once again. Ideally I would also like them to get this feud going, but you know HHH is going to want to wait for a bigger stage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> HHH returning at the Rumble makes the most sense though to re-start this feud. Especially if they have Rollins enter at #1 . I could see him lasting until the final four then HHH comes back to screw him over once again. Ideally I would also like them to get this feud going, but you know HHH is going to want to wait for a bigger stage.


You need to give fans a storyline reason for them to root for Rollins and want him to win the Rumble (being a fan of him and wanting him to win is not that). Just having him last until the end doesn't do that nor Triple H coming out to a big return pop to eliminate Rollins gets Triple H the heat the feud needs nor Rollins the sympathy.

He needs to show up before the Rumble to work on getting heat for himself and get things moving with his feud with Rollins so that when the Rumble comes the feud has a context (which it sorely lacks at this point) and fans react to what happens accordingly.

They _could_ probably do the setup with Steph and make it work but they really need to get this thing going already and get Rollins away from JeriKO. Their comedic nonsense is not helping anything.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

got some olive country crock and breadstix


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

altreineirialx said:


> got some olive country crock and breadstix


And you won't share any...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watching for Goldberg and LMS match tonight. First Raw of the year, hopefully it's a great show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> You need to give fans a storyline reason for them to root for Rollins and want him to win the Rumble (being a fan of him and wanting him to win is not that). Just having him last until the end doesn't do that nor Triple H coming out to a big return pop to eliminate Rollins gets Triple H the heat the feud needs nor Rollins the sympathy.
> 
> He needs to show up before the Rumble to work on getting heat for himself and get things moving with his feud with Rollins so that when the Rumble comes the feud has a context (which it sorely lacks at this point) and fans react to what happens accordingly.
> 
> They _could_ probably do the setup with Steph and make it work but they really need to get this thing going already and get Rollins away from JeriKO. Their comedic nonsense is not helping anything.


I agree.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

After the last two Raws... 

Fuck it. 

I have zero hope for this week's as well. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> After the last two Raws...
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> I have zero hope for this week's as well. :lol


Just bend over and take it.. It'll only hurt the first few seconds..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> After the last two Raws...
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> I have zero hope for this week's as well. :lol


Its a new year son.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins to face Axel tonight?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, they're done with the Shield "reunions."


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This has all the makings of being the Brock and Bill Show.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> This has all the makings of being the Brock and Bill Show.


Good, better than the 180 minute jobber show as normal.. Well, 30 minute jobber show after commercials..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> Its a new year son.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> after commercials..


RAW has commercials? 

:aj


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> commercials has Raw?


:reigns2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh Great the B show.:grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here we go! The FIRST Raw episode AND thread of 2017. Oh boy!! I bet everyone in this thread is soo excited for Raw tonight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait what? Goldberg is now the icon? Sting rolls over in his burial


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ehh Foley's back.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought this guy was taking time off


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to RAW and Happy New Year everyone!!!  :grin2:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Da fuq is that Mick?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy shit where'd our homeless Gm go


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait Mic.... wears the white hair?


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

AIDs patient?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a soccer game at 945. Why couldn't GOATBERG open this shit show


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jesus KO has gotten fatter


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Not gonna lie if Owens didn't have that GOAT beside him, I wouldn't care about him which is pretty sad.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh Mick's new look is ok I suppose, I guess I'm just so used to his long hair though lol! It will probably take some getting used to!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey! It's the longest-reigning Universal Champion and my 2017 Royal Rumble winner favorite :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not gonna lie if Owens didn't have that GOAT beside him, I wouldn't care about him which is pretty sad.


Sadly... I agree 100%. 

Shame on WWE. fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a good start.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sexy piñata :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

(Y) for ditching the crazy homeless look, Mick.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's weird seeing Foley's face.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like Jericho blew a blood vessel in his eye


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing...


*Foley looks like a 5 year old getting ready to take Easter pictures with his family.*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God I'm sick of this Jericho/Owens & Reigns/Rollins shit.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm following this thread, not because I care about the show, but because I want to see Goldberg and don't want to sit through the geeks to do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lock me in mannnnnnnn:mj2

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foley looks anorexic. Not used to seeing him at this low of a weight lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Foley better reward Jericho for accepting being locked in the shark cage by adding him in the rumble match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeez, Jericho wasn't lying when he said he's on a different level than everyone else. He's a gawd.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_MAAAAAAANNNNN!_ :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Foley does look stupid but then again he has no shame on being out there on WWE TV


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking talk show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jericho is a meme generator

"The cage of Jericho and lock me in maaaaaaan!!!!!!"


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

WHOS NEXT


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens is going to look like a geek in front of Goldberg.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Owens is about to get that work from Goldberg.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Foley better reward Jericho for accepting being locked in the shark cage by adding him in the rumble match.


And as a reward he will make him #1 lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Blah blah blah blah blah. <Click>


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Foley’s definitely lost a good amount of weight. Kind of shocking looking at his face but good for him. And as much as I love Jericho, in a weird way I kind want him to be gone so we can break this cycle of Owens and Jericho.

A better way to say it is that I just want him and Jericho to break up already so they can feud with each other.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Again I ask, why do so many in the uppercard have talk shows?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol the Titantron botched and showed Windows instead


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

At least goldberg will have a soft target for his spear tonight


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Goldberv to destroy owens and jericho

Great way to build new stars, you know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cue the collective sigh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure what's worse, Steph & Foley on my screen at the same time or Rollins/Reigns standing tall at the end of every show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie is here :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you guys hear that?

Stephanie just got cheered by maybe 35% of the audience. According to some posters here that would be able to warrant pushing her as the top babyface of Raw like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The same fucking matches...over and over...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kevin owens.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like Jericho is winning the US championship tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816088565582921730:batista3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho to job again. smh.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

How many times do we have to see the same goddamn matches?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well look like Jericho going into mania as USA champion


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MORE ODDS TO OVERCOME FOR REIGNS! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ban Chris Jericho from his own match.......


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Smackdown beat raw cuz raw sucks ass


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. This promo is dragging painfully..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The A show Steph.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This shark cage thing looks like something TNA would do.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Mick wants to ban Jericho from being at ringside of his own match? I love the dude, but maybe it's time to hang 'em up.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus h fucking Christ almighty that twat is still flapping her fucking gums.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho just HAS TO win the title at this point.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao if they have Roman drop the US Title without actually taking a fall. Plus hasn't Jericho already had like a billion opportunities at the US Title? 

Oh well, they do need to get the title off of Reigns ASAP so it's all good.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me Foley and Stephanie are awful beyond belief.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Steph emasculating 200% tonight.. Same old shit


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph looked at Foley like wtf, everyone in the ring did


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley is so trash :lol

You gonna ban Chris from his own title match :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie talking about "ratings wars" makes me want to slit my own threat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns vs Jericho number 19857491
Rollins vs Owens number 85729282

And Steph puts everyone in their place like normal.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

2 huge matches tonight. I think its safe to say if Reigns loses tonight he is winning at the rumble


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Trophies said:


> It's weird seeing Foley's face.


Yeah lol I'm used to him having a Santa Claus beard.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Stephanie burying the paper champion, his pal and her general manager in one segment lol.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I honestly think Mick Foley is in the very early stages of Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are gonna make KO punch Y2J to get the DQ win right? To make Roman lose the title without getting pinned fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

And another KO-Seth? This reaching Charlotte-Sasha levels of repetitiveness


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still love JeriKO, but the stuff with Shield Redux doesn't do much for me. They fucked up the Rollins face turn immediately and Reigns is a proven failure as a babyface at this point.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Stephanie McMahon Emasculation Show! :banderas


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Another gigantic problem with having Goldberg squash Brock is they both completely disappeared after the match.

No one gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky Sports crashed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LOve it when Stephanie is putting people in their places. #TheDominantFemale


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Owens vs Rollins
Jericho vs Reigns
Strowman vs Zayn
Kendrick vs Perkins

So many fresh matchups !!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao if they have Roman drop the US Title without actually taking a fall. Plus hasn't Jericho already had like a billion opportunities at the US Title?
> 
> Oh well, they do need to get the title off of Reigns ASAP so it's all good.


If he drops the US title he is most likley winning the Universal title at the rumble.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Owens vs Seth and Reigns vs Jericho? Bye


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Also, hasn't Owens/Rollins been done a billion times too?

Well, hopefully they get the Goldberg segment and the Last Man Standing match out of the way early.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gotta forgive the guy, his brain has been scrambled more than one time, however Foley ain't that bad. Slips of the tongue happen all the time. Daniel Bryan has many on SmackDown


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Wait...how Foley gonna ban Jericho from his own match?

And Stephanie seemed on fire tonight..probably because she hasn't been dragging people lately.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There literally is no one else on the roster KO, Jericho, Roman, and Rollins can wrestle? This is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

See I was 100% sure Jericho would win the title tonight until Steph announced that if Reigns gets counted out or DQ'd he loses the title, when do faces ever lose in that stipulation.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I honestly think Mick Foley is in the very early stages of Alzheimer's disease.


:surprise: I hope not! Alzheimer's is a terrible disease. :frown2:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is totally going to lead to Reigns against Strowman for the Universal at Mania, while Jericho and Owens are relegated to a US title match against each other isn't it?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sure flubbing from time to time happens to everyone when talking fast but goodness that match was JUST announced when Mick said that and Mick at one point was inarguably one of the very best mic workers of all time. No doctor, but Head trauma effects perhaps?

edit: in fairness it is really something that Mick can even walk and follow the product after all the punishment he took so there's that


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

New Year. New Raw. :troll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our feed of the show glitched and I missed what Steph said at the end but I guess she said that Owens vs Seth was happening now :lol

SETH :woo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> There literally is no one else on the roster KO, Jericho, Roman, and Rollins can wrestle? This is getting ridiculous now.


Same with Smackdown.. It's been the AJ/Ambrose show for what seems like ever.. The repeat matches on both shows are tiring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just give us Goldberg so we can all go to bed


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol did that boy have a Divas belt :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good thing the Twilight Zone marathon is still on. At least that show us _supposed_ to be fucked up. I'd like to see Goldberg, but no way I'm sitting through the rest of this bullshit for it. Maybe I'll follow WON just to have something to come in here and bitch about.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I like Seth Rollins but I do wish he had more of an identity.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth's pops have become more and more Women & Kids only, not a bad thing just hope his male doesn't turn on him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :surprise: I hope not! Alzheimer's is a terrible disease. :frown2:


Agreed. My uncle has dementia and has been missing for over a month. Just walked away from the senior center that was supposed to be taking care of him. No trace of him since late November. I don't think Mick has it, I just think his brain has been scrambled so many times that his wires in his head get crossed more than others.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Same with Smackdown.. It's been the AJ/Ambrose show for what seems like ever.. The repeat matches on both shows are tiring.


This is where the brand spit creates problems. Thin rosters.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Foley looks like he has Aids.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Same with Smackdown.. It's been the AJ/Ambrose show for what seems like ever.. The repeat matches on both shows are tiring.


Agreed. I mean they could use some of the lower card guys for them to fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone else think Brock is gonna come?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Anyone else think Brock is gonna come?


Ewwwwww


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :surprise: I hope not! Alzheimer's is a terrible disease. :frown2:


I know. I've had people who were very close to me suffering and I'm not really kidding. There are early signs that you don't even realize until much later. He seems consistently off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Same with Smackdown.. It's been the AJ/Ambrose show for what seems like ever.. The repeat matches on both shows are tiring.


At least those matches were good


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seth's pops have become more and more Women & Kids only, not a bad thing just hope his male doesn't turn on him.


Unfortunately the longer he stays in limbo with HHH gone, and hanging around Reigns fans will lose interest in his character.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Steph announces Jericho vs Reigns. "Jericho should be banned from the match." - Foley 2017


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins receiving some chants and support. Owens receiving some heat for taunting the crowd. So far, so good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seth's pops have become more and more Women & Kids only, not a bad thing just hope his male doesn't turn on him.


Same fan base as Reigns. Seth is losing that hardcore base he had more and more every week. His face run hasn't been good at all IMO. I only like him cause he is a great wrestler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Finn Balor comes back at least, there will be a little variety in the title picture. Right now it's just same ole same ole.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Agreed. My uncle has dementia and has been missing for over a month. Just walked away from the senior center that was supposed to be taking care of him. No trace of him since late November. I don't think Mick has it, I just think his brain has been scrambled so many times that his wires in his head get crossed more than others.


I'm sorry about your Uncle that sucks, hopefully he is found safe and ok! Mick might have some problems because of chairshots and stuff.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just coming in, did I miss much of the wrestling? Hot date or being home in time for raw ..... hot date wins, raw has been awful these past weeks lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't access the forum from my comp for some reason


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am on day 2 of an intense diet for the new year. All the food advertising is killing me. I don't even fucking like fucking Subway and the fucking Subway commercial made my mouth water.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Seth's face run just does not make sense at all, doesn't help fans want to cheer Jericho & Owens and boo Reigns


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Just coming in, did I miss much of the wrestling? Hot date or being home in time for raw ..... hot date wins, raw has been awful these past weeks lol.


mostly a talking segment setting up the night. Reigns/Jericho yet again and Kevin Owens is gonna get a talking segment with Goldberg. Foley made a headshaking flub. That is what has happened. Owens/Rollins is underway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Just coming in, *did I miss much of the wrestling?* Hot date or being home in time for raw ..... hot date wins, raw has been awful these past weeks lol.


:lmao This guy


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Ewwwwww


Perfection.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I always cringe when Seth lands hard on his knees.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, finally can load the forum!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> mostly a talking segment setting up the night. Reigns/Jericho yet again and Kevin Owens is gonna get a talking segment with Goldberg. Foley made a headshaking flub. That is what has happened. Owens/Rollins is underway.


Thanks sooooo nothing lol



Therapy said:


> :lmao This guy



girl lol


----------



## AR_1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rollins seems like such a natural heel, his face turn hasn't worked at all so far.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Please give us some new matches WWE. I'm so sick of combos of Owens/Jericho vs. Rollins/Reigns, and AJ Styles vs Ambrose/Elsworth


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hilariously awful listening to the goofs talk about the Owens/Jericho friendship. We get it, they're friends. If only we had JR and King circa 2000


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Just coming in, did I miss much of the wrestling? Hot date or being home in time for raw ..... hot date wins, raw has been awful these past weeks lol.


Would have extended the hot date and DVR'd RAW. But that's just me. :lol.

However, welcome to the #fuckery . :sk

Only thing significant so far is that Mick dropped the crazy homeless look and looks more like the Commish of RAW from 2000 - 2001.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Realistically, ever since HHH has been removed from Raw since the Fatal 4-Way Rollins has basically succumbed to being Reigns' lackey in an never-ending attempt to thwart Owens and Jericho. 

Rollins is just middling on Raw since the Raw after Summerslam and his buddy-buddy relationship (fpalm) with Reigns has now turned many of the diehards against him.

And even when HHH does return, it may be too much to overcome for Rollins' fan support.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AR_1 said:


> Rollins seems like such a natural heel, his face turn hasn't worked at all so far.


Not much can be done when the antagonist he is supposed to be feuding with had been away for 4 months.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new start to the year same old shit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and fuck it i just can't be arsed with this shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good pop for Rollins winning.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rollins can really sell and has the physical tools. It'd be a shame if his moveset costs him the ability to perform in the ring when he is in his mid-late 30s. Use that selling to get your investment not as much of your moveset sans major events. Save yourself Seth do too much out there,


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So KO is ban instead of Seth interesting


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Boring af


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scumbag! :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, look! Another Kevin Owens loss. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, what a shitty RAW so far


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And we are supposed to expect Owens will respect the stipulation? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fantastic selling from rollins *gets hit with the bell in the gut,, does a jumping knee to owens then goes for the pedigree , kev gets out of it and rollins holds his gut like he just got stabbed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> :lmao This guy





Phaedra said:


> girl lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Owens probably thought the referee wouldn't see him use the ring-bell as a weapon from that angle :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How many times has Jericho been banned from ringside and shown up anyways? KO is going to interfere regardless. Pointless stipulation, but in general I wouldn't mind Jericho winning the US title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You'd think with the viewers Goldberg might be bringing to the show tonight, WWE would at least try and put on a great Raw. Guess that wasn't in the plans.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well that was a cluster fuck.

Owens has to find someway to interfere so we can have a good start to 2017.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's just a stark contrast in the "big match feel" between the two brands whenever you compare Styles/Cena to Reigns/Owens and even Miz/Ambrose to Rollins/Jericho (???).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How many times has Jericho been banned from ringside and not shown up anyways? KO is going to interfere regardless. Pointless stipulation, but in general I wouldn't mind Jericho winning the US title.


If Owens doesn't interferes then it makes the whole shark cage thing meaningless so I am expecting Owens to interfere.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BrieMode said:


> Boring af


Didnt notice until now but Mick has a somewhat of a resemblence to Serj Tankian (talented SOAD lead singer) when Serj rocks the goatee and short hair as opposed to the soul patch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What is the punishment if KO shows up anyway?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Would have extended the hot date and DVR'd RAW. But that's just me. :lol.
> 
> However, welcome to the #fuckery . :sk
> 
> Only thing significant so far is that Mick dropped the crazy homeless look and looks more like the Commish of RAW from 2000 - 2001.


lol, don't have dvr and frankly we'd spent all yesterday and today together it was definitely hometime, just had a wee matter to deal with before i left lol. went overtime missed my taxi so home late, but popcorn now and ready for the different type of fuckery lol 


yeah I read on twitter just there that mick was looking dapper lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did they make Owens do that? That just made him look stupid as hell lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Steph announces Jericho vs Reigns. "Jericho should be banned from the match." - Foley 2017


Botchamania ammo to start off the new year is perfectly fine by me, since BM is at least guaranteed to be consistently entertaining.

:draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did they make Owens do that? That just made him look stupid as hell lol.


He was not expecting the ref to see him.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Blow Your Mind"

Don't give me any ideas, WWE...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I see KO showing up anyways and Foley adding Seth to the match making it a triple threat


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

"Your such a coward Kevin" - crowd guy. "YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS" -Michael Cole , how about you fuck off and drive off a bridge . That's so harsh , I know.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something has to be done to revitalize Raw. Smackdown had been in a lull as well and had a great show last week. Honestly, the Cena return gave a big shot in the arm and that helped, but the end of the main event Ellsworth saga helped too.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cesaro about to bury one of these geeks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay now, Karl MF Anderson v. Cesaro could be pretty f*cking great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how the crowd goes mild for Andersom & Gallows every week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Machine Gun and Cesaro one-on-one SHOULD be really fucking good.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh written in the stars
A million miles away
A message to the mane
Oh
Seasons come and go
But I will never change
And I'm on my way


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> "Your such a coward Kevin" - crowd guy. "YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS" -Michael Cole , how about you fuck off and drive off a bridge . That's so harsh , I know.


reading this makes me randomly think that Bill Hicks would have been one hell of a wrestling color commentator for however long he would've lasted before getting kicked :maury :maury :maury


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Same with Smackdown.. It's been the AJ/Ambrose show for what seems like ever.. The repeat matches on both shows are tiring.


Ambrose/AJ has been done since TLC.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> What is the punishment if KO shows up anyway?


we have to suffer roman reigns


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Okay now, Karl MF Anderson v. Cesaro could be pretty f*cking great.


I know, so it will last 5 minutes :crying:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Corey just imply Byron had no balls with the Varys reference? :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't take it anymore tonight. Awful and forced conversation on commentary. They sounds like 4 guys who've just met for the first time and Goldberg won't be shown until the 3rd hour

Too long, too late and shite


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if they have Owens eat a spear/jackhammer from Goldberg later on fpalm


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Call me crazy but I think Cesaro/Sheamus and Gallows/Anderson can put together a hard-hitting, entertaining program together.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll be waiting for Emmalina :eva2


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Michael Coles voice may be the most annoying sound in the galaxy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@AngryConsumer Karl Anderson actually getting some offense in? His match lasting more than 42 seconds ?!?! WHAT IS THIS TRICKERY ?!?!?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @AngryConsumer Karl Anderson actually getting some offense in? His match lasting more than 42 seconds ?!?! WHAT IS THIS TRICKERY ?!?!?!


:bige :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I can't take it anymore tonight. Awful and forced conversation on commentary.


Commentary sometimes won't just shut up and let you get into the match. It is honestly suffocating.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I know, so it will last 5 minutes :crying:


cry:cry


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, Chris Jericho has a good chance of finally becoming the United States Champion! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Didnt notice until now but Mick has a somewhat of a resemblence to Serj Tankian (talented SOAD lead singer) when Serj rocks the goatee and short hair as opposed to the soul patch.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I hate this show with a passion.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they have Owens eat a spear/jackhammer from Goldberg later on fpalm


That's a cert. No doubt Jericho will suffer the same fate.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Less camera time on the announce table and more camera on the match. 

Please and fucking thank you. fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seth's pops have become more and more Women & Kids only, not a bad thing just hope his male doesn't turn on him.


Maybe the women and children who are Reigns' largest fanbase are jumping in the Crossfit bandwagon due to teaming up with Reigns  Maybe they see him as cool since he is buddies with him now.

The males will be fine, they understand what's going on but they really need to get things started with Triple H to get Rollins out of this holding pattern.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is not a good three man booth at all. Very hard to do when you do not have a great anchor that the other two will willingly be backdrop to ala Heenan as centerpiece while Schiavone narrates with some sportsy presentation and facilitates things and Tenay is in the backdrop giving background. 2 man is best


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus, Cesaro never fails to impress me in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great balance and athleticism by Cesaro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro is so fucking good

The match has lasted more than 5 minutes :yay


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Anderson should get a W here. They need to put some work in on A&G.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cappi said:


> That's a cert. No doubt Jericho will suffer the same fate.


Possibly, maybe they do the same they did with Rusev/Paul and one eats a spear while the other a jackhammer.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

So, Rollins to cost Reigns the US Title inadvertently and then Reigns will lose his shit and go full heel mod...... Nope. Reigns gets beat up for the entire match. One spear. Wins. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oooh what I would do to see Anderson hit a gun stun right now kada


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This isn't Raw, it's just not. It's soulless, emotionless, boring crap.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I really enjoy Cesaro but PUSH THE CLUB VINCE FUCKKKK!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

botchy botchy mess


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Hulk Hogan guy in the front row is irritating me, I can always see him standing up in the background :lol I would not want to be sitting behind him!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol the club got a win


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit Anderson actually won.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Karl actually won! :wtf


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When is the last time Karl Anderson got a solo pin televised?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ANDERSON F*CKING WON !!! HE F*CKING WON !! :yes:yes:yes
@AngryConsumer @DammitC

IT WAS CLOSE ENOUGH TO A GUN STUN !! WE GOT A F*CKING WIN D*MMIT !!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KARL FUCKING ANDERSON WITH A SINGLES VICTORY! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Michael Coles voice may be the most annoying sound in the galaxy.


He's annoying, sounds like a geek, and a horrible seller. If it weren't for Josh Matthews he would be the clear cut worst play by play guy in professional wrestling.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Karl's finisher there was sweeeeeeeet. Flying Neckbreaker.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This is not a good three man booth at all. Very hard to do when you do not have a great anchor that the other two will willingly be backdrop to ala Heenan as centerpiece while Schiavone narrates with some sportsy presentation and facilitates things and Tenay is in the backdrop giving background. 2 man is best


WWE has too many announcers and too many shitty announcers. I like Ranallo and Graves and that's it...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ANDERSON F*CKING WON !!! HE F*CKING WON !! :yes:yes:yes
> @AngryConsumer @DammitC
> 
> IT WAS CLOSE ENOUGH TO A GUN STUN !! WE GOT A F*CKING WIN D*MMIT !!


:dance :dance :dance :dance

MOAR SINGLES MACHINE GUN! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TOOSWEET ME FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD !!!!


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I like Cesaro and Sheamus as a team.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally! Zayn/Strowman :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn vs Braun Strowman Last Man Standing match is next :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jason Golden said:


> I like Cesaro and Sheamus as a team.


They are doing a good job in that role teaming up has helped them quite a bit.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This feels more like a main event than the guys consistently in the main event. If it was anything but a Goldberg appearance tonight I'd say this should go on last


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This should be a good match, Sami and Rollins are guys that can make Braun look like a million bucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

2017 marks twenty years in the WWE for Michael Cole.

Just let that sink in for a minute. Let it sink in good.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> TOOSWEET ME FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD !!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's just recap everything tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> This should be a good match, Sami and Rollins are guys that can make Braun look like a million bucks.


Plus, this match is likely going to be Braun's best match in his career (if you don't count the 5v5 SS match)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus why do you put this Goldberg/Lesnar package right after the Sami/Braun package and before the match? Out of place much?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Boring Raw, boring...

When Goldberg comes out?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816099501957971968
homerhomer:homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816099501957971968
> homerhomer:homer


Queen!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


>


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Good on 1/2 half of the club getting a win though. Hopefully they make The Club into credible threats for Shemaus/Cesaro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not a fan of Charlotte at all, but her boobs have been on point lately


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! kada


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Zayn. They really think booking this guy like Mick Foley is the way to go.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816099501957971968
> homerhomer:homer


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Classic Intercourse said:


> 2017 marks twenty years in the WWE for Michael Cole.
> 
> Just let that sink in for a minute. Let it sink in good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami got a nice shiner there.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Sami really wins here. Would do him some good methinks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time for Sami Zayn to lose in glorious fashion :mark:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

A clean and fast squash please,


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone remember old Last Man Standing matches where you had to get a pin first then get a ten count to win?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Jesus why do you put this Goldberg/Lesnar package right after the Sami/Braun package and before the match? Out of place much?


To fill time tbh. Knowing the WWE they're probably air it again later.

Don't disagree with what have to say though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Sami Zayn 1984-2017


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When's the last time kendo sticks actually came across painful on TV?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sami's eye looks painful! Hopefully it heals up soon!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was a nice spot


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRAUN MF STROWMAN! :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is sick so far!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't be the only one that saw that chick at ringside?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I swear If this match has commercials in a last man standing match, I'm done.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kill him Braun


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Best program in the company at the moment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I swear If this match has commercials in a last man standing match, I'm done.


:lol You have way too much hope for WWE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

@Dolorian I overslept. Miss anything of note?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That ref is really ontop of the gimmick tonight :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

rip Sami


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What happened to Zayns eye?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm really glad that Strowman doesn't do any cool moves. It'd be a total waste of motion for him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This crowd is awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> RIP Sami Zayn 1984-2017





DoubtGin said:


> rip Sami


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> @Dolorian I overslept. Miss anything of note?


- Goldberg will be on the "Kevin Owen's Show" (talk show thing with Owens, expect Owens/Jericho to eat a spear and jackhammer there).
- There is going to be another US tile match this time between Reigns and Jericho
- Rollins and Owens had a match where the loser would be banned from ringside on the US title match (Owens lost)

Not much really.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Does anyone remember old Last Man Standing matches where you had to get a pin first then get a ten count to win?


Weren't those called Death matches, or Texas Death matches?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> This crowd is awful.


Yeah Tampa has been known for being a bit of dull crowd.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Therapy said:


> :lol You have way too much hope for WWE


What do ya know lmao . I hate this show with a passion


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Meeki said:


> What happened to Zayns eye?


Apparently Sami got that shiner during that brawl with Strowman last week (probably off-screen).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see RAW's champion get beat down by a part time 50 year old who isn't in a feud with him! :mark:


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Weren't those called Death matches, or Texas Death matches?


Bingo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's weird not switching to MNF during commercials.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


>


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I swear If this match has commercials in a last man standing match, I'm done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Foley comes out and tries to stop the match again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


>


Holy sh*t this gif is great :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Zayn should start coming out to "The Pit" by Mouse Rat.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

metal pole, sounds like plastic


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

When Braun Strowman starts using chops it's gonan be game over for the the main roster


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

This is the most love that I've seen for Anderson in a thread here. Kind of refreshing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Bingo!


I thought with Texas Death matches you had to pin your opponent before he could be counted out. Am I wrong?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is pretty lame all things considering and the gimmick


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I hope Braun buys Sami dinner after tonight as a thank you for making his career.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is fun


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So fucking help me if this pathetic jobber wins this match..

:fuckthis


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Great match, Sami.

but you slapped your thigh while kicking someone backstage...so you are fired.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So why are they having the match they SHOULD have had at the PPV for free on RAW? Because this is a fun match so far.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Zayn should absolutely not win this match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FIGHT SAMI FIGHT


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was the lamest big spot ever.. Jesus telegraphed christ


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool tables spot!!!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> It's weird not switching to MNF during commercials.


Rose Bowl, Sugar Bowl


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Zayn might be the best seller, in that he knows how to gain sympathy. He could really get super over if booked well - and so far IMO he has been.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loving this!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami can sell like a motherfucker.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Table spot was so soft :lmao

Sami selling the way Strowman yanked him onto the ramp by his chair was fucking AMAZING. He went like 20 feet.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is actually quite the fun match.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Omg why is this match still going!?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Sami selling the way Strowman yanked him onto the ramp by his chair was fucking AMAZING. He went like 20 feet.


Yeah that spot looked great.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is my first RAW in about 6 or 7 months. Not bad so far. Gonna try to get back into WWE this year.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im really enjoying this match.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Vulgar Display of Power - Graves with the old Pantera reference.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm bored shitless


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Match is doing a good job of displaying Strowman as an absolute monster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok that was a very underwhelming finsih.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What an anticlimatic ending.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Thought the match was fun, nothing great but very fun.

*** 1/4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking lame.. Absolutely lame.. Sami came out looking like a geek. Not a survivor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree with that finish.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm just glad that the crowd wasn't chanting "10!!" at every one of the ref's counts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match which had an attitude era vibe.. needed to be longer for it to be a great match IMO.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> I thought with Texas Death matches you had to pin your opponent before he could be counted out. Am I wrong?


Yeah that's what it was.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I agree with that finish.


I mean don't mind Braun winning but this did nothing to get Sami over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Zayn. There's no way someone can say he came out of this looking good.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, that was damn good. Both guys come out of that better off. Sami delivered a lot of punishment and Strowman looked like a beast getting up from the table bump at a count of 6.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The backstage part was fun until the table spot, but that's about it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Thought the match was fun, nothing great but very fun.
> 
> *** 1/4


 It makes sense as Zayn isn't a big enough star and nor is it the right time for Braun to look beatable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It was fairly meh, but it wasn't terrible. Accomplished what it set out to do. It was a good use of Sami's talents to carry a black hole like Braun with his bumping/selling mastery.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Decentish match, ended the correct way, but should have been about 5 minutes shorter.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a rare case of a loss actually putting someone over. Zayn's status has been enhanced by that valiant effort.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeeh Strowman, kill him! Blood!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Poor Zayn. There's no way someone can say he came out of this looking good.


Yeah this booking is not helping him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Then Zayn gets his ass kicked again:lol

Holy burial.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Sami!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun looked like a total badass in that match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ashes to ashes dust to dust smackdown is great raw is the worst


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Best tv match in a long time. Commercials should be banned from this match all this match was missing was color. Strowman is the best thing on Raw


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Braun is a legit beast


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good attack by Braun there at the end to get Zayn some sympathy.

Hopefully Zayn isn't on TV till the Rumble, he should enter to confront Braun and eliminate him.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I mean don't mind Braun winning but this did nothing to get Sami over.


I just meant I agree with Braun winning this kind of match. But by this ending, Sami is going to want revenge. Which means he'll probably win this feud in the end.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Last Man Standing match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That match did nothing to get Sami over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the referees showing more backbone against Braun than Foley, they was running him off while Foley was standing at a distance looking like a scared child.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Braun's new theme song!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Keep zayn off TV and have him comeback and win the rumble by eliminating Strowman . Your welcome WWE


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That glove slap :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So Owens runs out, clobbers Jericho for the sake of the friendship... Jericho is your new United States Champion?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This wasn't a "make Zayn look tough" match, this was only a "make Braun look strong" match. Zayn did not even put of too much a resistance. The PG restrictions hit the LMS stipulation quite hard though.

I remember Jericho vs HHH which made Y2J look like a legit star despite losing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

As God is my witness he is broken in half!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The right man won. Great booking for Strowman. They also did a good job of making Zayn look like he had a chance.*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That duel has been the most stupidest thing i have seen in awhile.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gallaghar is amazing, one of the few things worth watching on Raw :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Then Zayn gets his ass kicked again:lol
> 
> Holy burial.


..in 6 months, WWE will have this guy win Money In the Bank and become Universal champion. :mj4

I like Sami and all but right now there's no credibility with him...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JACKIE BOY GALLAGHER! :mark: And he's with dem boiz, THE NEEEWWW DAAAYYY! :dance


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Gallagher being the first cruiserweight to interact with talents from outside his division :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No other way to ruin Gallagher's momentum than to have him in a pointless segment with New Day...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gallagher with New Day?

Man, Gallagher deserves a lot better than to be stuck with these clowns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I mean don't mind Braun winning but this did nothing to get Sami over.


It wasn't meant to get Zayn over, it was meant to build Strowman for his eventual turn on the altar of the golden boy..

:reigns2

As his "mentor" Bray Wyatt and Rusev were cut open and bled on the altar of Cena before him.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

New Day ruining Gallagher with their cringingness.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoyed the Zayn/Strowman match. Perhaps I should watch it again because I was focused on a lecture about US Presidents and the Bucks/Thunder play by play on espn for most of it. Attention was split 3 ways...


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow A CW interacting with someone who isn't a CW? Well this is new. 

Oh and I'd prefer Sami to win but I get Braun winning. He had to look strong and Sami winning now would've killed that. Sami's probably gonna get his revenge anyways.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow, that duel was A LOT better than I expected :bjpenn. Jack Gallagher continues to deliver.*


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope Chris Jeric-old doesn't main event tonight, having Jeric-old in the main event in 2017 would be a terrible decision.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wow, that duel was A LOT better than I expected :bjpenn. Jack Gallagher continues to deliver.*


Yeah CW division is starting to step it up finally.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yawn.. New day.. Blah blah blah blah who who who who who.. Cereal...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE Network with more "the WWE version of X!" shows, now ripping off First Take.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can someone interrupt them already?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Aside from the Steph, Foley, the main event and women's division, Raw isn't too bad... just sucks that all that takes up a lot of the 3 hrs..


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I am so sick of these guys. Just get off my tv already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah nice. Ok.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Serious question: has New Day ever just gone to the ring and had a match without cutting a promo?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Titus :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ha Ha New Day is making sex jokes Ha Ha

:takerlel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF Titus:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How the fuck did that Mets fan move from the right side of the audience, to front fucking row TV side? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm You have got to be kidding me... This is terrible


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titus :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's that scrub Titus.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god, it's titus and he has a mic fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You have to be kidding me...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TITUS BRAND!!!! LOL!!! I wonder if this promo will be better?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Worst Wrestler of 2016 on the screen


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Titus vs. Microphone II! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus actually trying to be entertaining? Oh boy


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's these 3 clowns. I actually came up with a storyline on how to turn the New Day into the New Nation of Domination.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell Titus. Who gave him a mic?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this is horrible :dwight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE: _Hmm, we have a black guy who can't get over.. Maybe if we add him to a all black guy group who's over.. He'll be over too_


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, they look like children next to Titus..

:HA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_What the fuck is Titus doing? _:lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DWils said:


> I am so sick of these guys. Just get off my tv already.


Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy. You're welcome.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The state of this f'n show. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince thinking he should've fired Titus when he had the chance.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

So they got Titus tweaking now....


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

I laughed more that I should with this stuff xD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember those few deluded individuals that at one point thought Titus would be a star?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Xavier :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This segment...


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, add Titus to New day, at least he will fit there.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

lol Titus just showed some love for his frat with that hop.......Titus is lowkey hilarious this segment too.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Titus booty-poppin' :lol I am deceased :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titus >>>>> New Day rn.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I find this hillarious


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Titus owning the New Day :O


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ohhhhh. :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Vince still hate Titus but can't fire him because he'll be accused of being a racist :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Titus? :bored fpalm

Admittedly at one point this guy had some potential but that's been wrecked to all hell. :Out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Black on black crime.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Two people clapped for this match... Literally..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please michael cole get fired already


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Way more entertaining than I expected.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Everyone questioned his manhood after the dick pick he inadvertently posted...


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

That's 20 minutes that you could've given to the cruiserweights!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry but this is gold :maury :kobelol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Titus booty-poppin' :lol I am deceased :lol


Booty-poppin lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If there ever was s segment for Braun to come out and interrupt, that was it.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Well I mean..at least The New Day aren't fighting Cesaro/Sheamus for the thousandth time


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm not watching, but I'm still cringing just reading about it. I swear my iPad screen is even shaking and zooming, and I am _not_ loaded tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

N3LL14 said:


> So they got Titus tweaking now....




You mean twerking. The only people tweaking would be Vinny Mac and the script writers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day split imminent? :O


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So glad when they give you a heads-up before the New Day come out so you have plenty of time to go do literally anything else other than watch their dumpster fire segments.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that M&Ms commercial featuring Aloe Blac and Zedd.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock bottom? This brand split is a complete and total disaster. How's this for a wild idea, combine the damn rosters and book both shows like SD has been booked. Everybody gets time, everybody gets chances. It's 5 freakin hours.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Rock bottom? This brand split is a complete and total disaster. How's this for a wild idea, combine the damn rosters and book both shows like SD has been booked. Everybody gets time, everybody gets chances. It's 5 freakin hours.


 SD is pretty good atm, all they need is more talent on the roster to be perfect :draper2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone think that Split movie will be any good? It looks um ....interesting.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I've seen Impact Zone crowds more active


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Titus would botch a Heart Punch and hit the guy in the balls by accident.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I've seen Impact Zone crowds more active


 Seems quite full, maybe there's a lot of casuals there?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I've seen Impact Zone crowds more active


The crowd was good during the opening segment/match. Goldberg and Reigns should wake them up again.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> SD is pretty good atm, all they need is more talent on the roster to be perfect :draper2


Agree. So combine the rosters and book both shows like SD. We're happy with the way it's been booked right? I just don't get how they aren't itching to book all this talent together. They'd rather box themselves in instead of just being creative with your 5 hours.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Still to this day breaking up the Primetime Players makes no sen se. They had chemistry, they were over as a face team, and they were mildly funny to boot


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my christ on a bike, the fuck


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hogan chants during a Titus Vs New Day match:Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Titus would botch a Heart Punch and hit the guy in the balls by accident.


I can see Dana Brooke doing this :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What's the point of Xavier winning this, the feud (if there was one) basically ended here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Titus O'Neil entertained me most when he was an absolute train wreck during the old NXT competition, and that was a "so bad it's good" situation.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I expected wrestling and promos and stuff like that from RAW but I don't think Titus twerking was one of those things.. I mean, I don't even know anymore... GUYS!!!! :waiting :enzo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nothing like jobbing to a 5-second pin.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Does anyone think that Split movie will be any good? It looks um ....interesting.


Yeah I think it'll be interesting/weird in a good way, if they did it right. I'm actually thinking about going when it comes out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So we have 5 confirmed entrants on RAW's side already...

1. Goldberg
2. Lesnar
3. Xavier
4. Kofi
5. Big E


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

high power lawyers, oh fuck me


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> New Day split imminent? :O


As much as I despise the New Day, the question is what do you do with all three when the split happens. Obviously one has to turn on the other two (much like the Shield) but how do you guide their career afterwards. Big E seems to be the only one with an upside that could make a viable midcard or possible main event talent.

Kofi's been around for so long that I think New Day is the peak of his career, and Xavier didn't show much pre-New Day that I can't see him doing much post-New Day.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Steph emasculating women :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Stephanie should make out with one of the women one day...You know, to show dominance.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They bouta make Bayley the female Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Trade her to Smackdown then Steph.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph emasculating divas as well fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love Goddess Stephanie dropping truth bombs on Dora the Explorer and putting this scrub in her place.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Stephanie shiitting on Bayley, love it. She's tellling the truth. 

Also Stephanie putting over Charlotte likes this makes it easy to sell Charlotte vs Rousey with the whole queen of pay per view business line


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

So Stephanie is a heel tonight. Also back to emasculating , now women .


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley is really bad on the mic... 

I don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth, there's no passion or conviction in anything she says.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, I really despise Stephanie McMahon. lets go Bayley Zayn!!!!! lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Decent promo Bayley.

I see you.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I miss Stephs tit gap... Why doesn't she show that anymore?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Steph emasculating women :mark:


She's an equal-opportunity emasculator. She probably emasculates her pets too!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why you gotta trash on Bayley? Geez Stephanie!!! :rude


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why do we watch this garbage? This is dreadful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a well handled by Steph.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So no Sasha and Nia feud?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alicia's titties looking right, wait I mean ALICIA FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> As much as I despise the New Day, the question is what do you do with all three when the split happens. Obviously one has to turn on the other two (much like the Shield) but how do you guide their career afterwards. Big E seems to be the only one with an upside that could make a viable midcard or possible main event talent.
> 
> Kofi's been around for so long that I think New Day is the peak of his career, and Xavier didn't show much pre-New Day that I can't see him doing much post-New Day.


Unlike the Shield there is no reason to split the New Day. They can all stay together and work the singles scene while working the tag scene at the same time. HEck the Hardys did it in the attitude era


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Decent promo Bayley.
> 
> I see you.


 Lines were good, but it was delivered horribly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't say enough how much I really love Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm begging you Nia, please make this a very painful squash.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay...that was a bit unnecessary. Steoh didn't have to shit on Bayley like that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Noam Dar! :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Please stop letting Dar speak.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Noam Dar :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia's titty meats looking mighty :homer


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I've seen Impact Zone crowds more active


Pretty sure the crowd is as confused as i am, isn't Titus O'Neil supposed to be the heel and New Day the babyfaces? Yet in that segment Titus came across as a face (he even got cheered) and Xavier as an asshole heel. The crowd likes the New Day but they don't want to cheer for an asshole that just called someone ugly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jason Golden said:


> Okay...that was a bit unnecessary. Steoh didn't have to shit on Bayley like that.


She is a heel makes sense for her to give preference to Charlotte while downplaying Bayley. Bayley was allowed her comeback to show her determination it was all good.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So what exactly is the point of Dolph Ziggler facing AJ Styles then?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> Please stop letting Dar speak.


No, let that man speak. He's been great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia finally showing her very underrated boobs :rusevkada:banderas:book


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I don´t expect you to understand this.....cause nobody does. 

Why does Steph first say it was about the lawyers like she was forced to, but then shittalks Bayley and praises Charlotte, like she wanted to screw Bayley. Then she says she doesn´t want her on Raw (which makes fans want her to be traded to the A-show) and then gives her a #1 contender match anyway. 

What a mess of a segment.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn the sliminess with Noam...I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dammit, I missed Noam Dar because I had to mute Steph.

By the way, Steph's presence is about as useful as nipples on men. She has to completely lack self-awareness, or be fully aware what a chore she is and enjoy playing the role.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really still don't know how to feel about Dar being a sex pest on wwe programming lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Gee, seems like the fans hate it when Steph shits on the talent, like so bad that they change the channel and stuff."
"Then let's do more of it!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No, let that man speak. He's been great.


All. Of. This.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ace said:


> Lines were good, but it was delivered horribly.


You'll never get good delivery, let alone great promo out of her. Sasha and Charlotte had passed her by. Alexa and Carmella passed her by. Emma and Dana as a pair passed her by. She's incredibly weak there, she also isn't the hottest, and they need to play on all that. She's best at being adorable and they have to hope that transitions well. Nia was even marginally better with a mic and lord knows Summer was looking back. Bayley only has Asuka beat with mic work from the girls she came up around/with


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Please stop letting Dar speak.


He's a good talker you idiot.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You mean twerking. The only people tweaking would be Vinny Mac and the script writers.



Lol damn typo


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> She's an equal-opportunity emasculator. She probably emasculates her pets too!


She even emasculates Triple H


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ace said:


> Bayley is really bad on the mic...
> 
> I don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth, there's no passion or conviction in anything she says.


She pauses to much, looks like she's thinking about her lines too much. Not natural.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Unlike the Shield there is no reason to split the New Day. They can all stay together and work the singles scene while working the tag scene at the same time. HEck the Hardys did it in the attitude era


Yeah, but this is WWE, no team splits and stays amicable for ever. Even the Hardy's feuded..


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bailey really really sucks in the mic department... Even in a backstage promo...


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> She is a heel makes sense for her to give preference to Charlotte while downplaying Bayley. Bayley was allowed her comeback to show her determination it was all good.


I mean I get that but damn.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Aries! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veda Scott >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Alicia Fox.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Alicia's *titty meats* looking mighty :homer


:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816113866178326528


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cedric's theme is the most generic "epic" hip-hop tune ever.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Fox has a solid chemistry with Cedric and Dar. If they had a tag division for 205 Live, they would make a fine pairing as a team with her managing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> She even emasculates Triple H


Yeah, but unlike the rest of us, he enjoys it. Especially when she 'forgets' to lube up the strap-on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kiko81 said:


> Bailey really really sucks in the mic department... Even in a backstage promo...


NXT does a very poor job preparing the talent on that department.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Can I just say that Austin Aries is one of my favorites on commentary?


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stephleref said:


> Pretty sure the crowd is as confused as i am, isn't Titus O'Neil supposed to be the heel and New Day the babyfaces? Yet in that segment Titus came across as a face (he even got cheered) and Xavier as an asshole heel. The crowd likes the New Day but they don't want to cheer for an asshole that just called someone ugly.



New Day is more tweener than face/heel

i feel like they've recently taken a more heelish approach to being face


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why can't they have CW matches on RAW like they did in the CWC? I they actually being told to wrestle slow, boring matches so as to not show up the heavyweights or something?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"You know a man is tough when they don't wear knee pads."


Old School Cody Rhodes confirmed toughest man in wrestling.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I hear crickets...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I like how Gulak and Nese are each other's valet.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

This creepy Noam Dar gimmick is funny as hell.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck man, JUST what is the fucking point in this shit?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Drew Gulak is a fine wrestler, but he isn't exciting and he looks like an insurance salesman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> She even emasculates Triple H


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gulak having a Kurt Angle-esque celebration about his victory rn :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Crazy Alicia:grin2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> NXT does a very poor job preparing the talent on that department.


Nothing can prepare them for the utter abortion that is preparation for WWE live tv.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her. What am I missing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens banned from ringside...yeah...right :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what the wrestlers say during those segments were you see them talking backstage but you can't here them? Commentary talks over them and stuff so like I wonder if they say silly things to each other?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gulak wins? :shockedpunk

Gulak has a theme song? :shockedpunk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Why do they insist on saying such dumb shit? "The love of his life", they've been a pair for like 2 months.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Good to see Raw has their own Mojo Rawley, but why does he have a manager and why did he just win?


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Nothing can prepare them for the utter abortion that is preparation for WWE live tv.


So... Why are you on the WWE (Live TV) Raw thread then?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her. What am I missing?


Little girls love her and a couple good matches in NXt I guess :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> Nothing can prepare them for the utter abortion that is preparation for WWE live tv.


There is that too but if the guys that came from NXT who can go at the mic have gotten their skill in spite of anything they did on NXT.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Match of the year right there folks


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

US title match next :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her.


You and me both, I agree.



> What am I missing?


Nothing.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho was banned from ringside once, broke that rule and got no punishment whatsover so why would Owen obey?

Oh wait, that wasn't Y2J that was Sin Cara with the mask of Jericho mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her. What am I missing?


Said it before I am personally not sold on Bayley and her making a good transition into the main roster.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kiko81 said:


> So... Why are you on the WWE (Live TV) Raw thread then?


To share my unparalleled insight and wit, just like everybody else.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DWils said:


> Why can't they have CW matches on RAW like they did in the CWC? I they actually being told to wrestle slow, boring matches so as to not show up the heavyweights or something?


Because logic dictates its different working 3 matches over a series of tapings spread out over 3 months than working 3 matches a week. It's schedule more than anything. That and the fact they are in an actual arena so what gets over in a niche house like Full Sail who forms a bond with you won't translate to thousands of different people week to week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And of course Roman wakes up this crowd as usual


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Gulak wins? :shockedpunk
> 
> Gulak has a theme song? :shockedpunk


Another question...

Who's Gulak? :shockedpunk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The shark cage makes the title match at the Royal Rumble a joke..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And Reigns wakes up the dead crowd...as expected.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Please let Jericho win :fingerscrossed


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rankles75 said:


> I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her. What am I missing?


Well as usual Raw doing everything wrong. Playing to the weakness of their talent. You don´t see Carmella having 20 minute matches on Smackdown. How often have they tried the Rocky Balboa interview now with Bayley. She just cannot sell that promo.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Crickets for Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho winning confirms Roman goes over at the Rumble.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> The shark cage makes the title match at the Royal Rumble a joke..


Compared to the upcoming match in your sig... that doesn't need any ridiculous gimmick.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Because logic dictates its different working 3 matches over a series of tapings spread out over 3 months than working 3 matches a week.


It's not like those were the only 3 matches they were wrestling over those three months. They could at least give them 10-12 minutes for these RAW matches. Nitro used to have great CW matches every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meeki said:


> Crickets for Reigns


Your tv is on mute, check your sound system.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jojo is cute as all hell.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sexy Pinata vs Big Dog


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

What's the point for Jericho to lose straight US title matches ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Sexy Pinata vs Big Dog


He's not the big dog d*mmit !! That's Rhett Titus !!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Explains why this crowd has sucked, it's a casual heavy crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns is not over...yeah he got crickets :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Jericho winning confirms Roman goes over at the Rumble.


yep. So im kinda hoping he loses tonight to Jericho tho that means Jericho wont win the rumble. So im stuck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns got a pretty weak reaction.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Weak reaction for such an overpushed guy...


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > Crickets for Reigns
> ...


It actually was at level 3 volume wise which is ridiculously low


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns got a pretty weak reaction.


Yeah and Santa is actually real ho! ho!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd wasnt even into KO vs Seth this much. Romans matches crowd is always hot for..


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jericho clapping hahahhaha


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Jericho main eventing in 2017? :HA


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's not the big dog d*mmit !! That's Rhett Titus !!!


Then give Reigns the 'Romantic Touch' gimmick :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Doesn't want Reigns as top guy*
*Proceeds to eagerly participate in the same dueling chants the company used to justify the last top guy for over a decade*


Some smarks are so smart that they're stupid. :maury


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and Santa is actually real ho! ho!


Well one of those things is true


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore. 

:toomanykobes


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pretty much expecting Reigns to lose here. This match stipulations have the stink of protected loss all over it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Then give Reigns the 'Romantic Touch' gimmick :lol


GENIUS D*MMIT !! :vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


Same, he is my second fav behind Rollins. He needs to improve a bit his mic/character work but other than that? He is great.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


I don't really hate him, also.

He bores me too much.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boring match so far. Still going to :lol if Reigns loses the belt by DQ/Count out. It would just solidify he should have never won the belt to begin with.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Auburn vs. Oklahoma looks like a good game so far. Auburn leading 10-7 with Oklahoma at mid field.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


There is no reason anymore. Man is on top of his game now.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm out, there's no chance in hell I'm staying to watch another slow, boring and lethargic match of Jeric-old in 2017.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


Was there ever a reason other than Daniel Bryan fanboys crying about Roman taking a spot that wasn't Bryan's to begin with.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Black on black crime.





Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


Well, I'm a fan of him and I see some good reasons. 

But I also do with the rest of the roster.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Crowd wasnt even into KO vs Seth this much. Romans matches crowd is always hot for..


Cant even be denied at this point. I legit feel less than nothing for Reigns and would be nearly comatose at the first hint of his music, but the same guys who claim they loathe him are the main ones on their feet and trading dueling chants with random women during his matches. If you don't care for soneone, apathy is the way to go. Just doesn't measure up how little we tend to give others we supposedly deem more fit for the job. I don't even blame this company anymore. Smarks are fucking clueless more often than not and I don't think this community truly knows what they want. Deep down, I think some love having someone like Roman and Cena to root against.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Auburn vs. Oklahoma looks like a good game so far. Auburn leading 10-7 with Oklahoma at mid field.


Thanks, I forgot that game was on!


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I'm out, there's no chance in hell I'm staying to watch another slow, boring and lethargic match of Jeric-old in 2017.


Weak trolling.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Let me guess. Reigns loses so he can focus on the universal title...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


It's always gonna be like this because WWE cuts people off when they get hot, then push other people harder than the fans want. Roman's fine, but he's a symbol of that shitty relationship between the fans and the company.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

So let me get this straight: Charlotte is now the hottest Diva, and everyone likes Reigns now?
Was I really gone from this site that long? :surprise:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What I like about Reigns/Jericho, they build off of each match they have.

Last match Reigns hit that powerbomb this time Jericho reverse into the walls.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> You know, I really don't see a reason to hate Reigns anymore.
> 
> :toomanykobes


He's still boring, so I can definitely see why.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Has Jericho won a match with The Walls Of Jericho in the last 10 years? He hasn't won a match with that move since like 2008 it seems like.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TOUCHDOWN OKLAHOMA! Sooners 14 Auburn 10


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DWils said:


> It's not like those were the only 3 matches they were wrestling over those three months. They could at least give them 10-12 minutes for these RAW matches. Nitro used to have great CW matches every week.


Nitro had Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Waltman and even though devoid of charisma a technical master in Malenko. The CW's now that they have are D level. Eddie, Waltman, Rey, and JEricho were A level. They had B level guys in psychosis, juice, chavo, kidman, and so on. 

The fact is WWE is still pitching with half their CW talent because the way they did the CWC and the contracts they signed these guys to allowed them all to finish their outside deals. People talk about Ibushi or Sabre, but Ibushi doesn't mean shit on Raw or SD and he wouldn't. Sabre looked out of place in NXTs setting even with that body and personality. 

They have been using Alexander, Dar, Gulak, Neese, Swan, Kendrick, Gallagher, and TJP. The fact is Tajiri, Metallik, Tozawa, and Aries have all been announced. Funny enough Alvarez has said WWE made Sin Cara go to anger management which is held the day 205 Live is taped, so he hasn't joined up after being scheduled to be in at first. The skill of a MEtallik trumps the other guys and he has amazing talent. Tajiri is more over than anyone they have and much more legitimate than Kendrick. And Aries is Aries, despite his problem getting over in NXT, he has a shot to be the guy and star of the show, kinda like Christian in ECW. They could even throw in strong if they drop a pound or two from his weight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> So let me get this straight: Charlotte is now the hottest Diva, and everyone likes Reigns now?
> Was I really gone from this site that long? :surprise:


Not _everyone _likes him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

YOOO I WAS GONNA SAY THEY SHOULD DO THIS!!!!!


:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ ref


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Little girls love her and a couple good matches in NXt I guess :shrug


I like Bayley she is awesome but I guess she appeals to me because it has been her dream to be there, she didn't come there to be a model but to be a wrestler. I like her sweet character because I can relate to her. Bayley doesn't look like a model, she looks like someone you could actually know, she looks cute. She proves that you don't have to be a supermodel to be a wrestler in the WWE. 

She is the girl next door basically. I like that she gives young girls someone to look up to, and that she doesn't have to be mean to others to achieve her dreams. Those are some of my reasons anyway. I know Bayley won't appeal to everyone and that many think her promos need improvement but she is one of my favorites. Anyway I hope you guys and girls enjoy RAW tonight! :smile2:


:bayley :bayley2 :bayley3 :Bayley


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Eddie man! :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho kicking out of my personal lover's Superman punch?
He's Fired!
:vince3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if Owens shows up wearing the mask of Jericho Sin Cara.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jeritroll :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What, no "Shades of Eddie Guerrero!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Jericho. So much entertainment value from him :lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Goodness -- does Reigns ever stay down?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God, please end this match soon.

Edit: Yay, it's over! Pretty mediocre match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Even the officials are there to make sure Roman looks strong. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was some Eddie Guerrero tactics. I loved it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate Reigns so much, What the fuvck Ref?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm bored.....BROTHER!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just fuck right off


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Latino Heat! If you're not cheating you're not trying.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm sick and fucking tired of Reigns just kicking out of finishers like they're nothing, even Stone Cold got put away with 1 Pedigree and Rock Bottom back in the day, he didn't need to take like 5 of them.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

OH FUCK YOU. That was a great finish, but nope, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really thought that Eddie Guerrero trick was going to win Jericho the US title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot! Good match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Roman retains.

Jericho jobs.

Same old same old.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good match good match. Now Reigns has a chance to lose at the rumble with this win.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:fuckthis


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this the first time a referee didn't fall of the old Eddie Guerrero trick?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

And they didn't go through with it...

That was some "John this is not who you are" type shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That is not the WWE superstar I was rooting for in that contest.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

So dumb


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All those that thought Reigns was losing... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Reigns overcomes the odds yet again! Woohoo!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jericho botched like 3 times in that mstch


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That Eddie Guerrero reference. :mark:

Looks like Jericho is never gonna score the U.S. Title at this rate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF was the point of that match :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> I really don't see anything that Bayley has going for her. What am I missing?


Her whole character seems to be I'm an average, basic chick but that's okay because I like me the way I am" chick. Like Daniel Bryan and Sami Zayn I guess. :draper2:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So the Ref is Face biased. If Reigns did that automatic win.;fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the eddie trick should of done it 

wtf is that shit :lol


----------



## Supreme Masta (Feb 24, 2015)

What the fuck.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

To add insult to injury, Jericho will probably get speared by Goldberg later too.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

nooooooooo nooooooooooooooooo 

I have to endure this boring diva shit before Goldberg.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really boring match but I actually prefer what they did as opposed to Roman losing the belt by DQ or count out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Is this the first time a referee didn't fall of the old Eddie Guerrero trick?


same ref dq'd owens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> WTF was the point in that match :lmao


Should have ramifications for JeriKO, Owens respected the stipulation and didn't come down to help while Jericho always came down to help Owens.

And besides yet another US title defense by Reigns, wasn't the complain that he never defended the title?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's my biggest problem with Reigns. No heel tactics work on him. If that shit happened to Austin or Rock, they'd lose. They might kickout if it was a WM match or something, but they would lose in most cases. That doesn't happen with Reigns.

Most overpushed guy in history.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That Eddie Guerrero reference. :mark:
> 
> Looks like Jericho is never gonna score the U.S. Title at this rate.


I take a Jericho rumble win over him winning the US title


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Reigns would be A LOT better off without the superman booking. Some of the hate is from just plain spiteful fans, but a good part of it comes from the constant super Cena finishes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Other than wasting another week, can someone please explain to me what the point of that match was?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho is so pissed off, he may go beat up Goldberg for real again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now we gotta watch Bayley and Nia pretty much reenact both their matches from NXT, just watch Bayley will win with a guillotine, i bet money on it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL they didn't let Jericho beat this guy with the Eddie trick? retards


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ace said:


> WTF was the point of that match :lmao


Fill time and make Super Reigns even more Super...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> nooooooooo nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I have to endure this boring diva shit before Goldberg.


Why wouldn't they have Goldberg go last? Go take a piss if everything else bores you.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE wants Roman to be hated. They're doing the exact same thing they did with Cena, going over crowd favorite heels with Superman booking. Jericho in the same damn role he was in back in 2005 lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor KO will probably eat everyones finishers tonight :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman made to look more stronger than the Eddie trick... :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ace said:


> WTF was the point in that match :lmao


Vince: Gotta make Roman look strong dammit!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

All tonight's RAW is doing is making Wrestle Kingdom look stronger


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ace said:


> WTF was the point of that match :lmao


whats the point in even asking that question, you should know by now its the roman show, even the main champion has to make that cunt look strong.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Should have ramifications for JeriKO, Owens respected the stipulation and didn't come down to help while Jericho always came down to help Owens.
> 
> And besides yet another US title defense by Reigns, wasn't the complain that he never defended the title?


This^^^^ I guess some forget as usual.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> WTF was the point of that match :lmao


Making Roman Look strong, he is like Goku on DBS but worse


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

way to shit on eddies trick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Poor KO will probably eat everyones finishers tonight :mj2


Definitely expect Owens to eat a spear/jackhammer from Goldberg.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Now we gotta watch Bayley and Nia pretty much reenact both their matches from NXT, just watch Bayley will win with a guillotine, i bet money on it.


Would be a great twist if Nia won. Though they'll probably just make it a fatal 4 way at the rumble fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE has gotten flat out lazy with titantrons haven't they? Everyones tron is just their name flashing on the tron with a generic animation in the background.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Making Roman Look strong, he is like Goku on DBS but worse


 AJ jobbed to the codebreaker on SD and at Mania :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't we had this match like 300 times in the last 3 months?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Now we gotta watch Bayley and Nia pretty much reenact both their matches from NXT, just watch Bayley will win with a guillotine, i bet money on it.


If they are smart they have Bayley get squashed and then Nia does a post match beatdown and Sasha makes the save.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

KENDRICK'S LEGGINGS GAME :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This show is fucking miserable. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> Other than wasting another week, can someone please explain to me what the point of that match was?


Somebody had to overcome the odds


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ace said:


> Other than wasting another week, can someone please explain to me what the point of that match was?


#lookinstrong247365 

There was no point aside from that.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What the fuck does this twat Perkins look like?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiko81 said:


> Roman retains.
> 
> Jericho jobs.
> 
> Same old same old.


It was obvious that Roman was going over. Jericho almost never wins plus they want to make Roman look strong.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

God dammit, TJP must have it in his contract that he gets his full annoying entrance and a match on every single Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck the WWE. Fuck Reigns kicking out of anything. Jericho deserves one last run for keeping RAW afloat the past year.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Didn't we had this match like 300 times in the last 3 months?


Hearing that a lot lately.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OK TJ, you just went one dab over the limit...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God i'm sick and fucking tired of Reigns just kicking out of finishers like they're nothing, even Stone Cold got put away with 1 Pedigree and Rock Bottom back in the day, he didn't need to take like 5 of them.


I feel like it takes to many finishers sometimes. It can make a finisher look weak if done alot. In the 2K games it sometimes takes multiple finishers to put down one opponent using 3 or more finishers and signatures to take down one opponent can seem like alot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> What the fuck does this twat Perkins look like?


A twat.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

People wanted Reigns to defend the US title more, once he does people complain. This is why WWE doesn't let us have nice things.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Score update:

Oklahoma 14 Auburn 13

41 seconds til halftime.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"WHATTA MANUEVER!"

Vince just trolling the commentary booth.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kendrick is a genius in the ring. Dat experience and stoner creativity.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I do love a good pair of Kobe 9 Hi's. Only thing Perkins has going for him at this rate. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn and there is still the Bayley/Nia match after this...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like T.J. Perkins. I guess I like the nerdy gamer gimmick lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn and there is still the Bayley/Nia match after this...


 Another meh Raw then?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nuski said:


> He's still boring, so I can definitely see why.


Yep. Can't argue with the truth here.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I love the subtle smugness of TJP. They really dropped the ball with him. The guy has flashy heel written all over him. Would have been great as the vainglorious heel. A face turn a year or two later would have gotten him over nicely. I could see him moving merch if he had been debuted and bpoked properly.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I usually don´t watch Raw or 205, but even I feel like I have seen this match a few times already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Jericho is so pissed off, he may go beat up Goldberg for real again.


*Greenberg.*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> People wanted Reigns to defend the US title more, once he does people complain. This is why WWE doesn't let us have nice things.


Not against the same fucking person over and over and over.

It's clearly filler.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Welp, they don't give a shit about Kendrick anymore because they got a new heel cruiserweight. I thought he might at least beat TJP though, who has nothing going for him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Another meh Raw then?


It is a mixed bag just as much as SD it really depends on the talent you are invested in. I have no interest in these brand mark wars.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That's my biggest problem with Reigns. No heel tactics work on him. If that shit happened to Austin or Rock, they'd lose. They might kickout if it was a WM match or something, but they would lose in most cases. That doesn't happen with Reigns.
> 
> Most overpushed guy in history.


yeah well a prime stone cold plus the rock combined dont measure up to reigns in terms of skill according to wwf so your point is kinda moot at this point

:Vince


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh christ on a bike, sorry but this is just fucking stupid, they have took something so good and absolutely sent it to the abortion clinic, they then tried to start it all over again and they once again shat all over it.

no wonder ibushi told them to fuck off


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait, I thought England, United Kingdom, and Great Britain all were exactly the same thing. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like it takes to many finishers sometimes. It can make a finisher look weak if done alot. In the 2K games it sometimes takes multiple finishers to put down one opponent using 3 or more finishers and signatures to take down one opponent can seem like alot.


The spamming of finishers is just beyond ridiculous now. That's my third biggest gripe with WWE, right behind Stephanie and the shaky-zoomy camera shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Nigel's in WWE!? :wtf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> People wanted Reigns to defend the US title more, once he does people complain. This is why WWE doesn't let us have nice things.


Its how he wins thats the problem, if he wasn't booked like it takes a gun shot to the head to pin him i'd be a little more ok with the guy. But when he kicks out of finishers like they're as effective as a snapmare it pisses me off.

I mean the Eddie trick didn't even work on him, he then got hit with a codebreaker after a distraction and STILL kicked out, fucker kicked out of the Codebreaker after a superkick a few weeks ago. He's single handedly destroying the Codebreakers credibility.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn we still have these guys to look forward to as well, had forgotten about them. How long are the next two matches going to last and also the segment with Goldberg? Only 30 mins left.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I just CANNOT take Enzo and Cass seriously... at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow... more shit... fuck off....

They're not going bring out Goldberg till overtime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again SD is better than without even air


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville is awesome!!! Neville being a heel may have gotten him some new fans lol!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> So let me get this straight: Charlotte is now the hottest Diva, and everyone likes Reigns now?
> Was I really gone from this site that long? :surprise:


I still dislike that boring scrub Reigns and mostly changes the channel when he's on.

I use to dislike Charlotte now I don't. Even have her in my avatar right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816121659300179968


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Emmalina :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Emmalina will debut one day maybe.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its how he wins thats the problem, if he wasn't booked like it takes a gun shot to the head to pin him i'd be a little more ok with the guy. But when he kicks out of finishers like they're as effective as a snapmare it pisses me off.
> 
> I mean the Eddie trick didn't even work on him, he then got hit with a codebreaker after a distraction and STILL kicked out, fucker kicked out of the Codebreaker after a superkick a few weeks ago.


And it seems done to troll people who hate Roman, which I'm sure is a real hoot, but they're sacrificing good storytelling to do it. I couldn't think of a better example of spite if I tried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emmalina, coming in 2020


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Fuck the WWE. Fuck Reigns kicking out of anything. Jericho deserves one last run for keeping RAW afloat the past year.


They can still have Chris Jericho win the rumble.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, fuck me Mahal has hit the juice hard :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

SO um Emma debut 2018?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, just noticed how jacked Jinder is nowadays.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

How soon?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's 2017 and still no Emmalina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bulgarian Brute and the Ravishing Russian Goddess. :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"this match is supposed to be a tag team match against jinder and rusev but enzo is injured"
heres the thing, he got injured a few weeks ago so they know hes injured (that just made steph and foley look stupid) since its the GM's that make the matches


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck almighty... how much illegal juice is flowing through the system of Mahal lately? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*coughs and goes back to the corner*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They see me rollin, they hatin.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Enzo and Cass are OVERRRRR AS FUCK


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Emmalina will debut one day maybe.


Just like Roman will turn Heel one day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey:"I'm willing to wait until 2018 for Emmalina"

Cole: "You may have to"

Well, I guess we finally have a date for her debut guys


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck almighty... how much illegal juice is flowing through the system of Mahal lately? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Tren coming out of his eyeballs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Cass will destroy both of them? Damn what happened Rusev...:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder is fucking ripped.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Cass sounds like a person with a learning disability whenever he's on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god how long have these fucking vignettes of Emmalina been airing? Seems like they've been showing them since October. Hasn't she been cleared to wrestle for like 3 months now? Jesus Christ just debut the bitch already, i honestly don't even care anymore really as i'm sure most don't either. You can only say something is coming so long before you just don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think a good team name for Rusev and Jinder Mahal would be League of Nations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fact that Enzo and Cass are still over after some of the booking they've got over the months is a testament to how charismatic Enzo really is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Geez, Jinder is overdosing on the roids.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope Emma never redebuts lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jinder is huge


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> It is a mixed bag just as much as SD it really depends on the talent you are invested in. I have no interest in these brand mark wars.


 Not being a mark for a brand, if SD were shit and Raw were good, I would call it that way. 

Raw is just horrible, I only watch out of habit. 

I didn't catch the first hour and only started watching from Zayn-Braun and it has only been downhill from there, hence why I asked if it was another meh Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DammitC said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck the WWE. Fuck Reigns kicking out of anything. Jericho deserves one last run for keeping RAW afloat the past year.
> ...


That's what I'm praying for.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> My god how long have these fucking vignettes of Emmalina been airing? Seems like they've been showing them since October. Hasn't she been cleared to wrestle for like 3 months now? Jesus Christ just debut the bitch already, i honestly don't even care anymore really as i'm sure most don't either. You can only say something is coming so long before you just don't give a shit anymore.


I don't get it, the division could us another talent like her but they just delay and delay things for no reason. If she had been there already it would have opened more feud possibilities.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my fucking god


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same matches every week


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Big Cass sounds like a person with a learning disability whenever he's on the mic.


Wouldn't you feel bad if he was actually mentally retarded?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

JINDER WINS JINDER WINS


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

A physique like Mahal's is very obtenaible without taking roids mofos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass losing by pinfall..... Wow.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness Rusev didn't job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ at Enzo. :lmao I take it the "G" in Certified G stands for gimp? 8*D

And I guess Rusev / Mahal are really gonna form an axis of evil-style tag team. :ugh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Big Cass will destroy both of them? Damn what happened Rusev...:lol


Had a feud with Roman and jobbed for him for 3 months

At least he won this match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cass looks horrible, no clue why Vince is a fan.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

When I first saw Rusev on NXT, I was scared of him.

Now, he's booked so weakly that I feel like I could kick his ass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev pinned Cass. That was actually very surprising.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did she just call him Ginger Mahal? Or did I mishear it?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy shit Rusev won? I'm shocked! Utterly flabbergasted. Thank God.:rusevyes


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman kicks out of everything, cass loses to a kick, a god damn kick.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> A physique like Mahal's is very obtenaible without taking roids mofos.


No, it's not.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman needs to squash Roman. I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its how he wins thats the problem, if he wasn't booked like it takes a gun shot to the head to pin him i'd be a little more ok with the guy. But when he kicks out of finishers like they're as effective as a snapmare it pisses me off.
> 
> I mean the Eddie trick didn't even work on him, he then got hit with a codebreaker after a distraction and STILL kicked out, fucker kicked out of the Codebreaker after a superkick a few weeks ago. He's single handedly destroying the Codebreakers credibility.


Codebreakers credibility has been destroyed way before Reigns started facing him. Rollins kicked out of many of them too. Don't see people complaining about that.

Reigns is the guy. Period end of story. He is this generations Hogan and Cena. He is gonna kick out of many finishers. You forget the man kicked out of 3 F5s where were people complaining about the F5s credibility? The longer people fight that Reigns is not the guy the worse it will be for some peoples mental heath. Either learn to except what Reigns does/is or continue complaining while nothing happens.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Queen Charlotte :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> roman kicks out of everything, cass loses to a kick, a god damn kick.


It is as if they were on different tiers...do you want Lesnar or Taker to lose to a kick too just because Cass lost to one?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen in high heeled boots :mark: :mark:

ALL HAIL QUEEN CHARLOTTE!!!


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

These motherfuckers just made me pass through 3 fucking hours of this shot only to give me five minuts of Goldberg...Fucking trolls. :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

It's sad that we now live in a world that I'm on Eva's side instead of Paige's. What a loser.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's sad that we now live in a world that I'm on Eva's side instead of Paige's. What a loser.


Paige sure made a mess of herself. Instead of stepping up her game when the first three horsewomen got called up she just stopped caring and so they just started phasing her out. Look where she is now. The division has left her behind.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This has truly been the worst show of the year


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's sad that we now live in a world that I'm on Eva's side instead of Paige's. What a loser.


That commercial made Paige look like an awful person.

I bet they've manipulated the footage quite a bit to reflect their feelings on her now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It is as if they were on different tiers...do you want Lesnar or Taker to lose to a kick too just because Cass lost to one?


Tbf Taker lost to Khali's chop and Koslov's powerslam


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Meeki said:


> This has truly been the worst show of the year


Saying a lot after the past two clusterfucks. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The legend...the myth...TAJIRI!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Codebreakers credibility has been destroyed way before Reigns started facing him. Rollins kicked out of many of them too. Don't see people complaining about that.
> 
> Reigns is the guy. Period end of story. He is this generations Hogan and Cena. He is gonna kick out of many finishers. You forget the man kicked out of 3 F5s where were people complaining about the F5s credibility? The longer people fight that Reigns is not the guy the worse it will be for some peoples mental heath. Either learn to except what Reigns does/is or continue complaining while nothing happens.


"Shhh just let it happen"

Nah.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, this is actually the main event?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Meeki said:


> This has truly been the worst show of the year


Well...it doesn't have much competition at this stage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I cringe when Bryon say's that line.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I want Byron to snap one day and turn heel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

IT'S BAYLEY!!!!

:bayley :bayley2 :bayley3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh so the 3 min match wasn't enough we have to watch it over again in 205 live


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh man, I hope Neville beats the gamer out of TJP.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Queen of PPV is such a lame billing, so what? You fucking job 99% of the time on Raw.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Saying a lot after the past two clusterfucks. :lol


It's is impossible to dispute what he said. Look at what he said again


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Charlotte's thighs. Think I'll watch this one. It intrigues me. And Charlotte's thighs.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Charlotte looking so fine tonight. 

:book

Nia...the complete opposite.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lowkey, I think think this can be a good segment.

A combination of Sasha returning and Bayley flooring Charlotte could be nice.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Green is an appropriate attire color scheme for Nia Jax...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha is gonna interfere and Bayley is gonna win right?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That's one big butt there, Nia.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

So who will face Charles in the intergender match at the Rumble?

*YAAAAAAAAAWWWWWNNN*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They aren't going to bring out Goldberg till we're into the third hour :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there any question as too why Smackodwn is starting to beat RAW?

Nia Jax is in the main event match of RAW.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Can Scarlett come back?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's right Corey...praise The Queen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh thank you sky sports, even they've had enough of the alme as s shit show that is raw (OH LOOK ITS THE RING POST SPOT)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wtf is going on with the tv pictures sky.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Codebreakers credibility has been destroyed way before Reigns started facing him. Rollins kicked out of many of them too. Don't see people complaining about that.
> 
> *Reigns is the guy. Period end of story. He is this generations Hogan and Cena.* He is gonna kick out of many finishers. You forget the man kicked out of 3 F5s where were people complaining about the F5s credibility? The longer people fight that Reigns is not the guy the worse it will be for some peoples mental heath. Either learn to except what Reigns does/is or continue complaining while nothing happens.


Hogan was over as fuck because he oozed charisma and had an uncanny ability to get the audience behind him, he could sell merch like no one else, Cena could talk on the mic, had charisma and could sell alot of merch. Whats Reigns got exactly that makes him top guy face of the company material? Other than Vince ejaculating to his wet hair? Cause i'm sick of being told this pile of shit is the Hogan of this generation.

I don't care if it does anything or not i'm still gonna complain about that fucker, i'm not just gonna put a stepford wives smile on my face and become some drone that just accepts the shit Vince gives us.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Still can't get over this is the main event.

Then again... it's Raw, so I can totally see this. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Let's get on with this shit and give me Smackdown Live.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Sky lost the signal.... YES YES YES


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> They aren't going to bring out Goldberg till we're into the third hour :lmao


*Fourth hour (8:00, 9:00, 10:00, 11:00)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you Sky letting us missing Banks entrance. Tossers


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And once again, let me not neglect to mention, fuck this cameraman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Bayley. From the top rope.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Is there any question as too why Smackodwn is starting to beat RAW?
> 
> Nia Jax is in the main event match of RAW.


 It was a one off, Raw was on boxing day and SD had a PPV caliber line up with Cena (one of the very few draws in wrestling) making his return.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Bayley bomb was nice.

The site of broken down Sasha disgusts me though. (And this is coming from a fan of Sasha)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha's distraction leading to the top rope Bayley-to-Belly was a nice spot.

The match should have been a LOT longer to build to that spot more.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The old distraction from music theme. Nia's not going to beat Becky's record though. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the sweet fuck was that? That was a shit finish and I don't even dislike Bayley!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Charlotte's thighs. Think I'll watch this one. It intrigues me. And Charlotte's thighs.


Shades of Sara Del Rey, maggle


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Why the hell is the entrance guy playing her song? To distract someone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well at least Nia soften Bayley up for The Queen.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol raw cut out and the match ended.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Now that was actually an impressive finish. Not sure why Nia is surprised to see Banks. I mean you kind of attacked her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this Kevin Owens show goes...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That Bayley bomb was nice.
> 
> The site of broken down Sasha disgusts me though. (And this is coming from a *fan of Sasha*)


 :tripsscust


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha has her way of turning heel. Once Bayley wins the title, she can turn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Ok, let's see how this Kevin Owens show goes...


 Hopefully he teases facing AJ or Cena at WM :mark:


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Another boring RAW. The Goldberg segment better be good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Smart [/sarcasm] Kill off Nia's monster push again. Worst "monster" in wrestling history, they didn't build her up as unstoppable at all, just keep having the Horsewomen beat her with ease.

Raw's so terrible, its only Shield shit and Horsewomen crap.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

We have 7 minutes of a three hour show for Goldberg folks yet the cruiserweights got 20


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SO Bring it to the Table is kind of like First Take and Undisputed minus the hot moderator.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Hopefully he teases facing AJ or Cena at WM :mark:


Goldberg? He is facing Lesnar there.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just give me the Jericho-Goldberg interaction. 

Owens is basically moot at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!* :tucky


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Like a wise man once said:

You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself shilling chicken.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't care if it does anything or not i'm still gonna complain about that fucker, i'm not just gonna put a stepford wives smile on my face and become some drone that just accepts the shit Vince gives us.
> 
> And i'm tired of this guy being compared to Hogan and shit. Hogan was over as fuck because he oozed charisma and had an uncanny ability to get the audience behind him, Cena could talk on the mic and sell alot of merch. Whats Reigns got exactly that makes him top guy face of the company material? Other than Vince ejaculating to his wet hair?


Well too bad he is gonna be compared to Cena and Hogan by many.

Wakes up a dead crowd, brings a big match feel to any match he is in, Crowd is always red hot for all of his matches, #3 merch seller, great in the ring, good look (yes the look) just to name a few. 

Like I said the longer people fight that he is not this generations Cena the worse it will be for you. 

Nothing personal just being honest


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg? He is facing Lesnar there.


 Yeah, but he's entering the Rumble so he can have a title shot..


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

Main Event, Goldberg spearing Kevin Owens and my man Chris Jericho just for some pics with the WWE UC


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Smart [/sarcasm] Kill off Nia's monster push again. Worst "monster" in wrestling history, they didn't build her up as unstoppable at all, just keep having the Horsewomen beat her with ease.
> 
> Raw's so terrible, its only Shield shit and Horsewomen crap.


Don't forget New Day poop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Meeki said:


> We have 7 minutes of a three hour show for Goldberg folks yet the cruiserweights got 20


 Raw has overruns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Yeah, but he's entering the Rumble so he can have a title shot..


He is not winning, he and Lesnar are going to eliminate each other to setup their match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

FANTASTIC finish to that Bayley match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This geezer showing up on Raw after taking about SD being his home :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

It's actually good Nia lost. Now Sasha would only be the 3rd person to beat Nia on the main roster.

Undetaker on RAW fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Skipped raw to watch the Sugar Bowl. Can somebody give me a recap?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh gawd, get on with it already. 

And shut the fuck up, Cole. And all the rest of ya, for that matter.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HBK is the only part timer I get excited for. I'm usually let down, but still. It's like he could return to wrestling or become commissioner at any second.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao the KO show set


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooool at the guy behind the sign


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> He is not winning, he and Lesnar are going to eliminate each other to setup their match.


 So it makes sense for him to come out and talk about facing Lesnar at Mania again before he has even lost the Rumble match? :aries2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That guy with the poster on his face :lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Crickets for Fat Owens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Look at the chair he setup for Goldberg :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SHAWN MICHAELS NEXT WEEK!!!! :cheer:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad he is gonna be compared to Cena and Hogan by many.
> 
> Wakes up a dead crowd, *brings a big match feel to any match he is in, Crowd is always red hot for all of his matches,* #3 merch seller, great in the ring, good look (yes the look) just to name a few.
> 
> ...


Ya know why? cause he's been booked like a fucking terminator and they know he's the chosen one regardless of him sucking and having no charisma or mic ability, the audience desperately wants to see him defeated so they wake up and get vocal and boo the shit out of him and are on the edge of their seats wanting to see him defeated. 

Its not like Reigns is some unique talent or anything, if Big Cass had his exact booking and everything he'd bring a big fight feel and wake up the crowd too. It has nothing do with Reigns' talents or abilities, its all because he's the chosen golden boy, added to that he sucks and has ZERO charisma and the audience isn't having it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

a beach chair? I think Owens' budget is little tight...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

OK the "sign monkey" is great!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Taker said SD was always going to be his home. Dafuq is he on RAW for?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:ha oh man that sign lol it's getting speared :ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I cannot express in mere words how much I hate when the 'main event' is a fucking talk segment. I don't give a fuck who's in it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I swear, there's gonna be a big Goldberg/Lesnar brawl. I can feel it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The new Sign Guy Dudley :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> So it makes sense for him to come out and talk about facing Lesnar at Mania again before he has even lost the Rumble match? :aries2


Where was it said he is talking about Mania? He is there to hype the Rumble.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOT'EM!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JERICHO! JERICHO! JERICHO!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

THAT SIGN GUY HAS A FAMILY!!! :bahgawd

Well I'm assuming he does lol!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd doesn't deserve Goldberg.

Trash crowd.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh the pandering makes me sick


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So long, Sign Guy. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Brilliant. Owens and Jericho are great.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

HAA! They're not chanting!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck its dan maff


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They couldn´t have called it KO´d or something? The Kevin Owens Show. Really? They are truly invested in him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Jericho put them in the list...that will sure get you heat as a heel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Goldberg isn't even here is he...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Goldberg is a megastar and there are barely any chants for him fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, MY HOMETOWN JUST MADE THE LIST :WOO

This year is starting off rather well for me, personally. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tampa made the list and they cheer :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Cleaner said:


> HAA! They're not chanting!!!!


Funny. He is still trying. LOL.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is in the rumble match!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How can Jericho be the third entrant? New Day already announced they were in the Rumble.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERICHO WINNING THE RUMBLE :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho confirmed for the rumble match :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Goldberg for interrupting this comedic nonsense.

Everyone and their mother knew Jericho was to be on the Rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like the little teases of Owens and Jericho breaking up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg is sick of this shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Neva mind that chit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Just like Roman will turn Heel one day


OH NOOOOO what if we never see Emmalina?!? :woo:JLCsad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> SO Bring it to the Table is kind of like First Take and Undisputed minus the hot moderator.


*Screw Peter Rosenberg. Give me Molly Querim any day:*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Goldberg is too big for this shit...

I love Jericho and KO, but they shouldn't be getting the Goldberg segment. 

It's only going to make them look worse..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Goldberg's entrance never gets old.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A minute and some change... for this? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is shit


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Judging by the segment, I got Jericho actually winning the Rumble.

And this makes me a happy man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOATBERG!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Still playing Goldberg like he's a video game character in 2017 lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What happened to the sign guy?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens looks so out of place :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD NOT THE BEACH CHAIR


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ace said:


> Goldberg is too big for this shit...
> 
> I love Jericho and KO, but they shouldn't be getting the Goldberg segment.
> 
> It's only going to make them look worse..


Well who should be getting it? Not like Lesnar will show up to work a Raw. LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldbergs theme will always be one of my favorite themes ever.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooooooooool at jericho expensive chair


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Holly shit this literally the worat crowd ever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Owens finally acting heel!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL kev

holy fuck is he is he hes hereeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the crowd thinking Bork was there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens not looking too bad getting all up in Goldberg's face


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Owens and Goldberg going face to face holy shit lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman side eyeing the cage. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Heyman troll


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

We had to sit through 2 CW and 2 Women's matches and this, the only good part of the show, only gets a few minutes..

I would appear I spoke too soon.. Guess who's out here to long strong..

:fuckthis

And now we see the whole reason Goldberg was brought back.. the next sacrifice on the altar of Vince's man obsession.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Brock is gonna eat and and take a nap during the Rumble?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll be damned! 

Goldberg brought the OLD Kevin Owens! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck off roman you twat


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman coming out to ruin the event.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok what is going on with this segment?


----------



## Xeur (Nov 21, 2016)

Shitty crowd. Can't watch this anymore. Goldberg deserves so much better...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Ramen Rengs gets speared here.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

There ya go, have Goldberg mix it up with the rest of the roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Reigns closes the show.. Jesus fucking christ this company


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO F this guy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh fuck. How to rekt a Goldberg segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course Roman is going to show up :lmao

This is a trainwreck, I wish Lesnar had shown up to fuck shit up.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I surely hope Berg spear Reigns


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> The spamming of finishers is just beyond ridiculous now. That's my third biggest gripe with WWE, right behind Stephanie and the shaky-zoomy camera shit.


Yeah I feel like it takes away the legitimacy of the finishers if it takes using it a lot. Stephanie's character can get annoying but maybe it's a part of her being a heel? The shaky camera is soooo annoying!!! I don't want to get a headache watching RAW!!! :frown2:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Goldberg could truly be a great #1 face even today; he'd never do a full-time schedule again, but he's still got the charisma to create entertaining moments


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This segment is trash. Helmand and Goldberg deserve better


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GUESS WHO'S ABOUT TO STAND TALL! :reigns2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman v Goldberg :mark:


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldberg and Reigns will spear each other please


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please let Goldberg spear Roman


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck is this idiot needed for this especially since that 50 year old man is far more of a bad ass than this turd


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns Goldberg stare down :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> Oh fuck. How to rekt a Goldberg segment.


 This crowd is horrible.

Braun now :lmao

Wow, this couldn't get worse :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Now Stroman? WTF am I watching? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

goldberg to roamn "you ain't shit"


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Reings and Goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in the same motherfucking ring! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

My life is complete.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Braun....what the hell is going on lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What does Ramen have against grandpa Goldberg?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Reigns actually bigger than goldberg


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Heyman's a genius.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Strowman saves the segment again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRAUN FUCKING STROWMAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is gonna come out next, isn't he?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens outshined by legitimately everyone in this segment. Poor guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Never has a top guy been as boring and as lifeless as Reigns, fucker just walks down to the ring, no expression on his face, not doing any posing to the crowd or doing anything to get them cheering. Just walks out with a blank look on his face and talks like a damn robot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is overbooking personified.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Why the fuck is this idiot needed for this especially since that 50 year old man is far more of a bad ass than this turd


 Goldberg v Poor man's Goldberg... that'll draw people..

LMAO these fuckers would do anything to get Roman over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew it! :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

REIGNS TRYNA STEP TO GOLDBERG :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Braun Strowman is walking like he shat his trousers


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun buried.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah of course he has to main the guy at the end, fuck this company


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul E kneeling in fear was hilarious. I liked that segment. Loved the Goldberg/Reigns staredown. Much better than Goldberg/Lesnar III at Mania.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol where the hell was Seth Rollins?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Now even Goldberg is saddled with getting Roman over :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn this is a twist, Reigns vs Goldberg at Mania?


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Meh...

Weak segment...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was glorious


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh... Fuuuuuuuuuck me. :eyeroll :eyeroll :eyeroll


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Reigns and Goldberg double spear

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Worst closing segment of the year and a waste of a Goldberg appearance.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever been pushed this hard? It's getting sad now Vince. It's not working!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DOUBLE SPEAR :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

No Brawl

But the entire segment was made to make Roman look like Goldberg's equal in spite of not even being in the Rumble match :lmao

And at STROWMAN'S expense. NOBODY else could have taken that double spear?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That double spear was pretty cool.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, that double spear was kinda cool.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They just fucking killed Strowman's career.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And of course they spear Strowman fpalm

They made KO look like shit there, fuck this company


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Goldberg is jacked, especially for his age, but man is he looking old


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Paul E kneeling in fear was hilarious. I liked that segment. Loved the Goldberg/Reigns staredown. Much better than Goldberg/Lesnar III at Mania.


Paul cowering was the best part of that mess. Pretty funny.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Vince has now reached to great lengths to get Reigns over by attaching him to Goldberg. :lol :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

They should have just left Braun in the back and protect him. Jericho could have took the spear, why? Why? so stupid.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Shit segment, but Goldberg is looking big and ripped as fuck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Using Goldberg to try and get Reigns over.

Double spear spot was kind of cool, but lets not do Goldberg/Roman in the same ring ever again. Especially for a match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn this is a twist, Reigns vs Goldberg at Mania?


 Next week it will be Undertaker v Reigns. Anything to *try* get this turd over.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns v Goldberg?
Braun vs Brock?
Y2J v Owens?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That Goldberg Reigns spear together at Strowman :banderas


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Reigns actually bigger than goldberg


Considering Reigns is in his early 30s &physical prime and Goldberg is a 50 year old man whose been out of the public eye for over a decade, it's not much of a noteworthy accomplishment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Social Outcasts in the Marine 5 :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Whew! I was scared they'd have Reigns come out and Spear Goldberg. I've been begging for weeks for him to attack Seth with a chair and I wasn't happy with Goldberg coming back, but that would have broken my heart a little bit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Using Goldberg to try and get Reigns over, why am i not surprised?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reigns vs Goldberg, Brock vs Braun, Jericho vs Owens at WM. I called this months ago when Goldberg returned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

American_Nightmare said:


> They just fucking killed Strowman's career.


One double spear just killed Strowman's career? Really? 

The over exaggerations this forum produces.:trips8


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So Lesnar and Goldberg WM II Braun Vs Roman WM

It only leaves Jericho.

So stoked to see Jericho win the Rumble, unless Finn comes back. 

But please Jericho. Please.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Meeki said:


> Reigns v Goldberg?
> Braun vs Brock?
> Y2J v Owens?


I think it will be:

Jericho vs Owens

Goldberg vs Lesnar

Reigns vs Strowman


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Considering Reigns is in his early 30s &physical prime and Goldberg is a 50 year old man whose been out of the public eye for over a decade, it's not much of a noteworthy accomplishment.


Yeah considering Goldberg didn't even look gigantic against Owens, not really an acomplishment.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Honestly, I'm game for either Goldberg/Reigns or Undertaker/Reigns. *shrug* I'll take either one over Goldberg/Lesnar or Cena/Undertaker. More compelling to me and Roman will likely actually be around in ten years.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Worst closing segment of the year and a waste of a Goldberg appearance.


Come on man. Thats a little too harsh. Roman Goldberg stare down and spear was epic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shit Raw.

Highlight was Zayn/Braun, it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Owens outshined by legitimately everyone in this segment. Poor guy.


Retard alert. Owens getting in Goldberg's face and cutting an awesome promo was the BEST thing about that whole segment.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So lets see here. The Rock, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sasha Banks, and now Goldberg (am I forgetting anyone)?

They've used all of these people to try and get Roman over by osmosis, and they've all been unable to do so. Jeez.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Way to make Brawn lose some his monster feel...fuck you Roman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldberg/Lesnar 3 is final for Mania. 

That was a desperate attempt for Vince to continue trying to get Reigns over by "double-teaming" with Goldberg to take out Strowman.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Way to make Brawn lose some his monster feel...fuck you Roman.


But broh, Goldberg was there too. :lol

Vintage IWC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Honestly, I'm game for either Goldberg/Reigns or Undertaker/Reigns. *shrug* I'll take either one over Goldberg/Lesnar or Cena/Undertaker. More compelling to me and Roman will likely actually be around in ten years.


Same here.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh god total divas is on and Lana's real accent:surprise: Kinda annoying


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Meeki said:


> Reigns v Goldberg?
> Braun vs Brock?
> Y2J v Owens?


If Undertaker enter the rumble next week , he's your winner .. If Undertaker gets a free past to the main event calling out the winner of Ownes/Reigns then Miz is the rumble winner setting up


*RAW belt*
Reigsn vs Undertaker

*Smackdown*
Cena vs Miz


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lesnar coming out and laying everyone out would have saved that segment.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

WWE trying to create their own PTI?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Complete shit of an ending.. Roman is now Goldbergs modern day equal apparently.. :lol I just can't


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was surprised that Goldberg didn't look that much taller than KO. Also Bill looked like he was desperately trying to hold in a fart during that segment.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

lots of ppls in here crying about reigns and goldberg together hahahaha...this is why vince loves it...keep it up yallz...its going to be great!


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

totally ^^^^


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall a terrible Raw. LMS was pretty good and it was nice to see Goldberg. Didn't care about the Goldberg/Reigns staredown (and didn't sound like the crowd did either) but as I said, the doube-spear was kind of cool. Doesn't really hurt Strowman so don't know what people are talking about with that.

But yeah, Taker's on Raw next week so guess I'll tune in. Hopefully Reigns stays away from Taker. As much as I hate the idea of Goldberg/Reigns, Taker/Reigns would be even worse. Hopefully WWE just does Taker/Cena, Goldberg/Lesnar, and Strowman/Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> So lets see here. The Rock, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sasha Banks, and now Goldberg (am I forgetting anyone)?
> 
> They've used all of these people to try and get Roman over by osmosis, and they've all been unable to do so. Jeez.


 I genuinely think he might main event again :lol

Punk could never main event because he wasn't a star, but Roman can main event 2 WM's :lmao

Punk is a million times the bigger star than Roman, he didn't have accolade after accolade thrown at him either to get that level either (Roman still isn't a megastar :lol)


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

omg they were totes obvz tryin to get roman over by having him face off with goldberg and not ya know teasing the possibility of the match between the two lol wwe u dont fool me im so smrt


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

THE GUY said:


> Reigns vs Goldberg, Brock vs Braun, Jericho vs Owens at WM. I called this months ago when Goldberg returned.


Rollins vs Triple H. Where does Fin fit in?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Cesaro vs Karl Anderson

- Sami Zayn vs Braun Strowman Last Man Standing match + post-match beatdown

- New Day/Titus O'Neal segment

- Roman Reigns vs Chris Jericho for the United States title

- The Kevin Owens Show feauturing Jeri-KO, Goldberg, Paul Heyman, Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw was great for me. 8/10. Enjoyed KO vs Rollins, the last man standing match, Reigns vs Jericho, but the highlight of the night Goldberg and Reigns :mark: fuckin epic. 

People on twitter and Facebook are loving that Goldberg vs Reigns stare down and spear. Seems only WF is hating it. Why am i not surprised


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strowman didn't lose shit. It literally took not one but two of the most protected spears in history to put him down. That was one hell of a moment for a guy barely out his first year to get to be a part of.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Come on man. Thats a little too harsh. Roman Goldberg stare down and spear was epic.


 I got nothing from it. 

Don't think I'm alone in that either, as the crowd wasn't too hot for something they tried to build up :draper2


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Come on man. Thats a little too harsh. Roman Goldberg stare down and spear was epic.


it was a cool moment! I will admit to acting like a school girl at a boyband concert after that happen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

While they teased Reigns/Goldberg it is still up in the air...Lesnar could still cost Goldberg the Rumble to setup Goldberg/Lesnar at Mania. Reigns/Goldberg would be the better option but we know Lesnar is probably getting his win back. That said, I think there is a higher value now in Reigns going over an undefeated Goldberg instead of Lesnar.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Overall a terrible Raw. LMS was pretty good and it was nice to see Goldberg. Didn't care about the Goldberg/Reigns staredown (and didn't sound like the crowd did either) but as I said, the doube-spear was kind of cool. Doesn't really hurt Strowman so don't know what people are talking about with that.
> 
> But yeah, Taker's on Raw next week so guess I'll tune in. Hopefully Reigns stays away from Taker. As much as I hate the idea of Goldberg/Reigns, Taker/Reigns would be even worse. Hopefully WWE just does Taker/Cena, Goldberg/Lesnar, and Strowman/Reigns.


Oh... it's damn near guaranteed Reigns and Taker cross paths next week. :lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> Strowman didn't lose shit. It literally took not one but two of the most protected spears in history to put him down. That was one hell of a moment for a guy barely out his first year to get to be a part of.


Yeah, dude had to be beat by two of the most dominat superstars of their respective eras together, and people in this thread still complaining about Strowman looking weak.

WF has the logic in their ass. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> I got nothing from it.
> 
> Don't think I'm alone in that either, as the crowd wasn't too hot for something they tried to build up :draper2


Crowd was hot for that stare down. They popped huge for that double spear. Dont worry I highly doubt were getting Reigns vs Goldberg. This was just a fantasy tease from WWE to hype up the Rumble and WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was laughing so hard at Heyman during that segment :lol His face when Roman walked past him LOL, then cowering from Strowman :lmao

I totally thought KO and Jericho were going to try to attack Goldberg when Heyman came out, then I thought they'd try to attack Roman AND Goldberg then Strowman came out and changed things up lol.

Also that 'loser banned from ringside' stip was pointless cos it's not like Seth even interfered anyway :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Way to make Brawn lose some his monster feel...*fuck you Roman*.


*UHHHHHHHH....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816134991256006656


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO










This is legit from the WWE twitter :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Genetically Superior said:


> Strowman didn't lose shit. It literally took not one but two of the most protected spears in history to put him down. That was one hell of a moment for a guy barely out his first year to get to be a part of.


Yeah they protected him well there, no problem with that spot.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> I got nothing from it.
> 
> Don't think I'm alone in that either, as the crowd wasn't too hot for something they tried to build up :draper2


The crowd was garbage, they didnt gave Goldberg a big pop, Jericho was forcing his ass to make chant "Goldberg" and they didn't

It was a great moment for me by looking two of my super favorite superstars of all time in the same ring so thats why the shitty crowd reaction didnt affect me, but the crowd was absolute garbage.

FUCK, why didnt this shit happened in another place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> While they teased Reigns/Goldberg it is still up in the air...Lesnar could still cost Goldberg the Rumble to setup Goldberg/Lesnar at Mania. Reigns/Goldberg would be the better option but we know Lesnar is probably getting his win back. That said, I think there is a higher value now in Reigns going over an undefeated Goldberg instead of Lesnar.


That's what will happen. Goldberg will probably eliminate Brock and he will come back to screw Goldberg later to set up their Mania match. 

Owens vs Jericho is definitely happening at Mania. The question is will it be for the title or not?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> The crowd was garbage, they didnt gave Goldberg a big pop, Jericho was forcing his ass to make chant "Goldberg" and they didn't
> 
> It was a great moment for me by looking two of my super favorite superstars of all time in the same ring so thats why the shitty crowd reaction didnt affect me, but the crowd was absolute garbage.
> 
> FUCK, why didnt this shit happened in another place.


 I agree the crowd was shit, but if this really was a big deal, they would have risen to the occasion - they didn't. They were much more hot for the Lesnar tease, I actually started to mark thinking Lesnar was going to run out and fuck shit up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How 'bout that "Women's Revolution?" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That's what will happen. Goldberg will probably eliminate Brock and he will come back to screw Goldberg later to set up their Mania match.
> 
> Owens vs Jericho is definitely happening at Mania. The question is will it be for the title or not?


Yeah I also wouldn't count Braun out, he may get some payback after that segment at the Rumble.

My money is on Jericho/Owens being for the title with Balor added to make it a triple threat.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Rollins vs Triple H. Where does Fin fit in?


If Finn Balor returns before Wrestlemania 33, I can see him having these match-ups:

- Kevin Owens (c) vs Chris Jericho vs Finn Balor (most likely IMO since Balor never lost the U-title; this is if Jericho wins the rumble match and if Owens retains the world title against Reigns)

- Roman Reigns (c) vs Finn Balor (this is if Reigns wins the world title by beating Owens)

- Finn Balor vs Sami Zayn (this is if they can't figure out what to do with Balor since most of the WM feuds seem to leave less room for him; plus Zayn can play the Jericho role of putting over Balor without hurting his credibility due to his underdog character)


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Using Goldberg to put Roman over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Paul E kneeling in fear was hilarious. I liked that segment. Loved the Goldberg/Reigns staredown.


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816134633733562368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816137003473346561


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ace said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to be under the impression that this constitutes "good booking." It doesn't.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Rollins vs Triple H. Where does Fin fit in?


Is he even supposed to be back by then?

Back in the old brand extension days they had Raw vs SD matches for WM (HBK vs Angle, Brock vs Goldberg)

Have Balor (turning heel joining Club) vs. Styles if they end up doing Cena vs Taker.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know why? cause he's been booked like a fucking terminator and they know he's the chosen one regardless of him sucking and having no charisma or mic ability, the audience desperately wants to see him defeated so they wake up and get vocal and boo the shit out of him and are on the edge of their seats wanting to see him defeated.
> 
> Its not like Reigns is some unique talent or anything, if Big Cass had his exact booking and everything he'd bring a big fight feel and wake up the crowd too. It has nothing do with Reigns' talents or abilities, its all because he's the chosen golden boy.


Oh nows its cause people want to see him defeated :lol the excuses never cease to amaze me. 

People who hate him like yourself should focus your energy on people you like and want to succeed then giving Reigns a reaction. How about that? Nope instead you all play right into Vinces hands every dam time. At this point its sad to watch people fall for his trap.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> They seem to be under the impression that this constitutes "good booking." It doesn't.


Yes, especially when Sasha is apparently now defeating herself. :lol


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Reigns haters are so pathetic. They invent strawman fallacies to fuel their whining :ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second from the bottoms says "Sasha defeats Sasha". :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Second from the bottoms says "Sasha defeats Sasha". :lol


 That's what I was referring to.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Second from the bottoms says "Sasha defeats Sasha". :lol


It's flipped so many bloody times even the website monkeys can't even keep track of what's going on anymore.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Crying @ this. Sasha beat herself? :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Good:*
Queen Charlotte in her short leather skirt and high heeled boots gracing us peasants with her wonderful presence
Stephanie McMahon dropping truth bombs on Bayley.
Stephanie McMahon putting Jericho, Owens, and Foley in their places
Rusev not jobbing to Big Cass
Strowman destroying Zayn

*
Bad:*
Bayley having a talking segment. 
Titus O'Neill-New Day segment
The opening segment minus Stephanie McMahon
No Emmalina


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tonight is the show that ends it for me.

Done with the Roman Reigns show featuring Finn Balor and Seth Rollins.

Please send KO and Jericho over to SD, thanks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It's flipped so many bloody times even the website monkeys can't even keep track of what's going on anymore.


<Kevin Owens voice> Website monkaaayys! </Kevin Owens voice>


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It did give us that awesome Big E quip though. So there's that at least.

Oh and Stephanie proving once again why her character is an idiot.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Tonight is the show that ends it for me.
> 
> Done with the Roman Reigns show featuring Finn Balor and Seth Rollins.
> 
> Please send KO and Jericho over to SD, thanks.


Smackdown is the AJ Styles show featuring Cena and Ambrose. not complaining AJ is the star of smackdown but its the truth. 


Sending people to Smackdown is not the answer for everything. KO and Jericho work fine on Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> *Yeah I also wouldn't count Braun out, he may get some payback after that segment at the Rumble.
> 
> *My money is on Jericho/Owens being for the title with Balor added to make it a triple threat.


I want Braun now to win the RR and face Reigns at WM for the UC, with KO facing Jericho at WM.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Booooomer! Bet ol' JR is happy right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown is the AJ Styles show featuring Cena and Ambrose. not complaining AJ is the star of smackdown but its the truth.
> 
> 
> Sending people to Smackdown is not the answer for everything. KO and Jericho work fine on Raw.


 Difference is it hasn't been like that for the last 3 years, AJ and Ambrose will drop down the card and give others a chance to shine. A show with one dominant heel and two babyfaces is better than one with three babies that run through everyone on the roster.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown is the AJ Styles show featuring Cena and Ambrose. not complaining AJ is the star of smackdown but its the truth.
> 
> *
> Sending people to Smackdown is not the answer for everything. KO and Jericho work fine on Raw.*




I actually would not mind seeing KO join SDL, which I thought should of happened in the first place. KO-Ambrose feuding again can be good, KO-Orton can finally feud and that could be good, and of course KO-Cena feuding again can be fun aswell. Even a KO-Dolph program can be fun to watch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Sending people to Smackdown is not the answer for everything. KO and Jericho work fine on Raw.


That's the grand delusion of the fanatical SD mark...send them to SD and everything will be blue. Let me know Apollo Crews, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto and company are doing. Land of opportunities were the commissioner of the brand is put by the GM into the SurvivorSeries team instead of using some of their talent.

But if it is on SD it is all good, of course...blue tainted glasses.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> That's the grand delusion of the fanatical SD mark...send them to SD and everything will be blue. Let me know Apollo Crews, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto and company are doing. Land of opportunities were the commissioner of the brand is put by the GM into the SurvivorSeries team instead of using some of their talent.
> 
> But if it is on SD it is all good, of course...blue tainted glasses.


 And what exactly has KO done than be buried by Roman and Seth frequently?

At least SD has given their heel champions a chance to shine, the primary focus on Raw is how are we going to make Roman, Seth and Balor look strong this week.

Calling someone a mark just because they prefer SD is stupid, should I call you a Raw mark when you cannot see such obvious flaws? 

I'm being objective when I critique shows, Raw is just a complete mess which is all about Roman, Seth and Balor while giving the others no chance at all. I find it amazing you can't see this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That's the grand delusion of the fanatical SD mark...send them to SD and everything will be blue. Let me know Apollo Crews, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto and company are doing. Land of opportunities were the commissioner of the brand is put by the GM into the SurvivorSeries team instead of using some of their talent.
> 
> But if it is on SD it is all good, of course...blue tainted glasses.


Be careful, the Smackdown Live mafia might be set onto you now cos you didn't praise it outright


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That's the grand delusion of the fanatical SD mark...send them to SD and everything will be blue. Let me know Apollo Crews, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto and company are doing. Land of opportunities were the commissioner of the brand is put by the GM into the SurvivorSeries team instead of using some of their talent.
> 
> But if it is on SD it is all good, of course...blue tainted glasses.


At least SD can build new stars and vigorate others not just the Shield fucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherNero said:


> At least SD can build new stars and vigorate others not just the Shield fucks.


 I hope for Joe and Nakamura's sake that they are promoted to SD.

It won't take long for them to be forgotten on Raw after a good first few months. 

Look no further than Rollins dud of a babyface run.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That's the grand delusion of the fanatical SD mark...send them to SD and everything will be blue. Let me know Apollo Crews, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto and company are doing. Land of opportunities were the commissioner of the brand is put by the GM into the SurvivorSeries team instead of using some of their talent.
> 
> But if it is on SD it is all good, of course...blue tainted glasses.


SDL has talent that they have not used and the whole Shane joining team SDL against MNR was dumb but SDL overall does put on better shows than MNR and has quality matches and storylines. But I agree not everyone should go their and SDL does have flaws of their own but still use talent better than RAW does.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Be careful, the Smackdown Live mafia might be set onto you now cos you didn't praise it outright


 Oh look, it's the Shield mark who is crying because Ambrose isn't champion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This forum is so predictable with its desperation to bitch about anything involving Roman :lol. Two of the most protected Superstars in WWE history use two of the most protected Spears in WWE history, and all of a sudden Strowman is "buried" after spending the last 3 weeks destroying HALF THE ROSTER. *


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Difference is it hasn't been like that for the last 3 years, AJ and Ambrose will drop down the card and give others a chance to shine. A show with one dominant heel and two babyfaces is better than one with three babies that run through everyone on the roster.


AJ is only dropping down the card for WM season so Cena vs Taker can have the title match. AJ will be right back in the WWE title picture very soon. Even that AJ is still gonna have a huge match at WM. Its not like he will be in a mid card match. AJ is a main event guy for life. 

With the way things are going it looks like KO vs Jericho is gonna be for the Universal title. Roman will face Braun and Rollins will face HHH. So in a way Reigns and Rollins are dropping down the card a little bit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> Oh look, it's the Shield mark who is crying because Ambrose isn't champion.


I have no clue where in the world you got that I'm "crying" about Dean not being champion from that post? I didn't even mention Dean!

It's called a joke, learn how to take them cos that post makes you sound salty, not me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ace said:


> And what exactly has KO done than be buried by Roman and Seth frequently?
> 
> At least SD has given their heel champions a chance to shine, the primary focus on Raw is how are we going to make Roman, Seth and Balor look strong this week.
> 
> ...


Yeah in terms of good/decent booking AJ and The Miz>>>>>>>KO. Heck even Alexa Bliss>>>>KO booking-wise. They're all treated like big deals, KO is like an afterthought on what's supposed to be his show.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> I actually would not mind seeing KO join SDL, which I thought should of happened in the first place. KO-Ambrose feuding again can be good, KO-Orton can finally feud and that could be good, and of course KO-Cena feuding again can be fun aswell. Even a KO-Dolph program can be fun to watch.


then what main event guys from smackdown do you send to Raw to even things out. Smackdown cant get everyone lol. It will make for an over crowed roster and put talents in programs that they shouldn't be in.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ is only dropping down the card for WM season so Cena vs Taker can have the title match. AJ will be right back in the WWE title picture very soon. Even that AJ is still gonna have a huge match at WM. Its not like he will be in a mid card match. AJ is a main event guy for life.
> 
> With the way things are going it looks like KO vs Jericho is gonna be for the Universal title. Roman will face Braun and Rollins will face HHH. So in a way Reigns and Rollins are dropping down the card a little bit.


 Nah, AJ will likely put Joe over clean (rightfully) at WM so they have something to run with on the show for the next 4-6 months.

As a fan, I don't mind it. For a show to be successful, you can't have a bland main event scene with the same guys in it for years on end or you'll end up like lifeless and dull shows like Raw with dead characters like Reigns and Rollins.

I hope the ME after Mania will be centered around Corbin, Joe, Miz, Cena, Ambrose and Bray.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> And what exactly has KO done than be buried by Roman and Seth frequently?
> 
> At least SD has given their heel champions a chance to shine, the primary focus on Raw is how are we going to make Roman, Seth and Balor look strong this week.
> 
> ...


I was responding to the usual answer by SD fans of sending people to SD as the be all solution to every problem. It is not. Who is Styles going to drop the title to? Cena, who would be winning his 16th title at the Rumble. How many months has The Miz been involved in the IC title scene? Why since the RAW after Mania...8 straight months. What is Ziggler doing this week? Facing Corbin yet again.

It is not about denying the issues with RAW, it has it's issues and I could care less about brand mark wars but the way some of the SD marks act it is as if SD were this flawless show were everybody is shinning in equal measure. Again, it is not.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Be careful, the Smackdown Live mafia might be set onto you now cos you didn't praise it outright


I just wanna say I love your avatar. Dean looks hot in it.:smile2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I was responding to the usual answer by SD fans of sending people to SD as the be all solution to every problem. It is not. Who is Styles going to drop the title to? Cena, who would be winning his 16th title at the Rumble. How many months has The Miz been involved in the IC title scene? Why since the RAW after Mania...8 straight months. What is Ziggler doing this week? Facing Corbin yet again.
> 
> It is not about denying the issues with RAW, it has it's issues and I could care less about brand mark wars but the way some of the SD marks act it is as if SD were this flawless show were everybody is shinning in equal measure. Again, it is not.


 SD isn't flawless, but they get booking decisions correct far more often than Raw. On Raw, it's fuck booking and logic - how do we make Roman, Balor and Rollins look strong?

As someone who couldn't care less about these three, why the fuck should I watch? I wouldn't mind it much if the stories were good, but it's all about these three and how superior they are to everyone else on the roster.

I don't want AJ dropping the title to Cena, but it makes helluva a lot more sense than the stuff they're doing on Raw. AJ has Cena's number and has gotten the best of him over the last 6 months, it makes sense for Cena to go over, even though as an AJ fan who finds it ridiculous that the WWE's MVP will be relegated to an enhancement feud for the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought this Raw was the best one in a while, of course the bar has been set low this past couple of weeks with the holidays, but it felt like everyone had their working boots on as we gear up the Rumble hype.

-Foley's new look is weird as hell. Can he get through a single segment without botching a line?

-Cesaro vs. Anderson was a surprisingly good match. I know I should never expect a bad Cesaro match, but Karl Anderson held his own in the first long form singles match I've seen him in. Really enjoyable.

-Why do they bother changing everything for the cruisers? Not a new complaint, but it seems even more pointless to change the ropes etc and then have a 3 minute match.

-The Last Man Standing was really well done. Enough bells and whistles to make both guys look great.

-Reigns vs. Jericho was a real good match. Wish Jericho had won, Reigns had every out in the book. Guess they might be intent on making him a double champ at the Rumble.

-I found Titus actually entertaining during that New Day skit

-Bayley can't even muster fire in a promo when Steph tells her she's not wanted on Raw. Yikes.

-Jericho in the Rumble! Maybe there's a chance of Jericho vs Owens at Mania after all.

-Really liked Goldberg and Owens getting into it. On the other hand, could not care less about Goldberg against Reigns or Strowman.

Not a a perfect show, but it turned the ignition for the Rumble. Time for the wheels to start turning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With how poorly Rollins' title reign was booked last year, he was always going to be booked strong once he dropped that title, at the very least to regain his credibility. He jobbed to J&J for God's sakes. He deserves to get booked well this year. He's getting booked well, but is still nowhere near as well booked as some others. He deserves this and more.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Nah, AJ will likely put Joe over clean (rightfully) at WM so they have something to run with on the show for the next 4-6 months.
> 
> As a fan, I don't mind it. For a show to be successful, you can't have a bland main event scene with the same guys in it for years on end or you'll end up like lifeless and dull shows like Raw with dead characters like Reigns and Rollins.
> 
> I hope the ME after Mania will be centered around Corbin, Joe, Miz, Cena, Ambrose and Bray.


Joe is most likely going to Raw so thats not happening and IMO they are not gonna have Joe vs Aj until WWE acquires the TNA library so they can build a proper feud. 

AJ is gonna be back in the WWE title picture right after WM bank on it. He is not gonna be in the mid card it wouldn't make sense for him. Corbin maybe still needs work, Miz no he is fine where he is at. He has reached his ceiling if you ask me. Bray I can see but WWE has ruined him so many times i wouldn't be surprised if Orton beats him ruining Bray credibility again, So that leaves us with AJ, Cena, Ambrose, and Orton circling around each other in the main event scene. You might say Smackdown is better than Raw which it is in some ways, But both shows have more things in common than different.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown is the AJ Styles show featuring Cena and Ambrose. not complaining AJ is the star of smackdown but its the truth.
> 
> 
> Sending people to Smackdown is not the answer for everything. KO and Jericho work fine on Raw.


Yeah, AJ is there burying everyone, kicking out of all the finishers and having/winning all the main events fpalm

In SD just in the last 2 months they had Alpha vs the Wyatts main eventing, Corbin vs Ziggler main eventing, Ambrose and Miz main eventing, a 4 way with Harper, Ziggler, Ambrose and Corbin main eventing, but it is the AJ Styles show :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well FUCK ME Sideways, would somebody please make Vince watch an episode of Sesame Street so he can finally figure out the PROBLEM with this show using the following segment to get the message across.......

#HesjustNOTthatover #WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, AJ is there burying everyone, kicking out of all the finishers and having/winning all the main events


AJ is a heel, Roman is a face. Thats the difference.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Cant even be denied at this point. I legit feel less than nothing for Reigns and would be nearly comatose at the first hint of his music, but the same guys who claim they loathe him are the main ones on their feet and trading dueling chants with random women during his matches. If you don't care for soneone, apathy is the way to go. Just doesn't measure up how little we tend to give others we supposedly deem more fit for the job. I don't even blame this company anymore. Smarks are fucking clueless more often than not and I don't think this community truly knows what they want. Deep down, I think some love having someone like Roman and Cena to root against.



Cause it boils down to attention


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ is a heel, Roman is a face. Thats the difference.


Roman is a "face" and AJ is a "heel" :franklol

Like if that matter, remember Triple H's reign of terror? Exactly like Roman's push but he was a heel


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Does #NoManGains defend his title against anyone else other than Jericho & Owens?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Does #NoManGains defend his title against anyone else other than Jericho & Owens?


That would imply that Vince and co care about anyone else. Because it's not like they don't have other options.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> That would imply that Vince and co care about anyone else. Because it's not like they don't have other options.


Ya know like anyone else to get a big match type feeling ? Lol this company is clueless


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ is a heel, Roman is a face. Thats the difference.


You mean like all of those other babyfaces who are allowed to do that. Oh wait, that's right they're not. It's just Roman. Heck even Cena doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> then what main event guys from smackdown do you send to Raw to even things out. Smackdown cant get everyone lol. It will make for an over crowed roster and put talents in programs that they shouldn't be in.


I didn't say it should happen just say it be cool if it did. Also the way KO has been booked he is not even a main eventer yet but still a mid carder just holding a world title. Can send someone like Dolph Ziggler over to RAW to replace KO if he came to SDL as Dolph is a mid carder aswell.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

raw needs more main eventers.. I can't keep watching owens,jericho, reigns and rollins and every combination of those 4 against eachother every week.. I can't keep doing it..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

TickleH said:


> raw needs more main eventers.. I can't keep watching owens,jericho, reigns and rollins and every combination of those 4 against eachother every week.. I can't keep doing it..


Sami, Braun, Rusev, Cesaro, Sheamus, heck call up Joe or Nakamura even, etc. It's not like they don't have other options, if they'd bother to really run with them.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Owens is so bad as champ i would rather they just give it to Roman already so he can move on to new opponents.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Sami, Braun, Rusev, Cesaro, Sheamus, heck call up Joe or Nakamura even, etc. It's not like they don't have other options, if they'd bother to really run with them.


Sami is a mid carder and the same as Rusev, plus Cesaro and Sheamus are a tag team. Braun is the only one on the list who could be inserted into the main event. This is what happens when you have a brand split with a roster that is not hugh like before.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Not going to lie. I got fucking goosebumps!

- Vic


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I am tired of Super Roman Reigns winning everything and standing tall in everything he does. If Jericho couldn't defeat him in a Title match by using some pretty neat tricks then that means Reigns won't drop the Title to anyone. Not even surprised him and Goldberg got to lay a double spear on Stroman and stand tall to end the show too. Of course Goldberg didn't come back to let anyone get offense on him. 

I thought Titus O'Neil had a new gimmick. Seems like he's still the same guy. At least Xavier Woods got a win though. The Stroman/Zayn match was not bad though and I understood the finish. Predictable ending with Bayley becoming the new #1 contender for the RAW Women's Title. The Bayley suplex off the ropes was neat.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Guess we can declare this worst RAW of the year :lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The final segment seemed bit weird after Braun came to the ring, like the fact they start Rumble hype 4 weeks in advance. Shame they haven't been succesfull with that hype every year.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

That promo where a pissed off Braun roared like a literal lion in rage was so funny I'm still laughing.


----------



## Shaista Zaman (Jan 2, 2017)

Guys what do yout think what will be next???? Goldberg joins the debut installment of 'The Kevin Owens Show'- Raw, Jan. 2, 2017....


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> It was fairly meh, but it wasn't terrible. Accomplished what it set out to do. It was a good use of Sami's talents to carry a black hole like Braun with his bumping/selling mastery.


One of the best sellers on Raw essentially doing 90 percent of the work to get Braun over. I hope Braun buys him a beer or two tonight.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Why would reigns lose to a 50 year old Jericho? Stupid fanboys


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Xavier proving he isnt a weak link and the Sami v Strowman match were the only highlights, maybe Owens and Goldberg confrontation was pretty good too.... Outside of that Raw could have been half an hour, the rest was just shit, so much for a good start to 2017...

They are booking Reigns the worst possible way again, just when you think the man might be showing some promise again WWE cannot keep their dumb creative team ont he ball, next week Reigns to be making stupid looney tune jokes again. Do WWE not learn that we are not going to like him if they book him like this...

Do they not have meetings and say "Well booking him this way isnt getting him over, we need to do this..."


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So Raw ended with Reigns, Strowman & Goldberg in the ring together.

Vince's ultimate fantasy right there, bet he knocked one out to that segment a few times last night.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There was a guy in the crowd having a mini meltdown when Owens hit Rollins with the ring bell lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> Not going to lie. I got fucking goosebumps!
> 
> - Vic


Me too.
Because Reigns beating Goldberg would give Reigns nuclear heat he will never ever recover from.
Him beating Daniel Bryan would be nothing in comparison.

I get so sick of Vince sacrificing his company at the feet of a pile of hair gel. Three time's the charm huh?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I get so sick of Vince sacrificing his company at the feet of a pile of hair gel. Three time's the charm huh?


What exactly is being sacrificed? Surely you are not of the mind that were Reigns vs Goldberg take place that Goldberg should be the one to go over?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did :lmao at them sticking that 'Raw is Owens' sign on that guy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> I did :lmao at them sticking that 'Raw is Owens' sign on that guy.


Where did he disappear to by the way? He was there one minute then gone when Goldberg came out :lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

You know if they're not going to let Jericho have the US Title (the one current title that he's never won if I'm not mistaken), then why not Braun? Have Braun beat Roman, it helps build his "monster heel" credentials, and you get a test run to see if he might be ready for the ME title picture anytime soon as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Where did he disappear to by the way? He was there one minute then gone when Goldberg came out :lol


I did think they'd have Goldberg rip the sign off his head or something lol.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Sami is a mid carder and the same as Rusev, plus Cesaro and Sheamus are a tag team. Braun is the only one on the list who could be inserted into the main event. This is what happens when you have a brand split with a roster that is not hugh like before.


Again, this comes down to crap booking/writing. There's no reason that Rusev and Sami cannot be in the ME, except that WWE refuses to put them there. The Cesaro and Sheamus are only a tag team because, WWE "creative" couldn't think of anything else to do with them. And both of these scenarios are pathetic since all of these guys (except for maybe Sheamus) are pretty over AND the ME picture is so thin and repetitive.

It wouldn't be that hard to build them up to the ME, nor would it take all that long either. So WWE doesn't get to use their own crap booking as an excuse not to do it.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Another Raw, another Reignswinslol. The Eddie belt trick followed up by a codebreaker and this geek still kicks out only to hit a spear and win 1 minute later. Gotta love it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Can't wait for the eventual Spear versus Spear match and post match endorsement. Going to be great.

:goldberg


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

This Raw now eliminates Jericho from contention. The fact that WWE teased Owens not being happy with Jericho in the Royal Rumble means he's not winning. They wouldn't have touched on that if that was the plan. The winners of the Royal Rumble are now down to 2, Balor or Undertaker.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Great little tidbit was when Heyman came out, looked at the shark cage, and quickly walked by it. Wasn't he stuck in one of them in WCW sometime?

Nice touch if it was also because of that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> This Raw now eliminates Jericho from contention. The fact that WWE teased Owens not being happy with Jericho in the Royal Rumble means he's not winning. They wouldn't have touched on that if that was the plan. The winners of the Royal Rumble are now down to 2, Balor or Undertaker.


Well, they have teased their conflict several times already so I wouldn't take that as something definitive. Jericho could still win the Rumble and then Balor returns to demand his rematch and they can then make it a triple threat with Owens.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Well, they have teased their conflict several times already so I wouldn't take that as something definitive. Jericho could still win the Rumble and then Balor returns to demand his rematch and they can then make it a triple threat with Owens.


They could do that, but I'm referring to the fact that Owens already commented that it's a problem. For them to tease it so openly usually means they're not going to do it. It's like their last conflict leading upto Roadblock. When they're so obvious about things, it's usually because that's not an option. But I do have to say that I'm unsure of how this all breaks down between them.

I feel like Owens will retain against Reigns at the Royal Rumble because Jericho will manage to help him despite being stuck in a shark cage. The way they've built up the story seems to telegraph that. It's also way too gimmicky of a match for Reigns to become champion in, especially since Cena is likely winning his 16th on the same show. So if he helps Owens retains, it would also means Owens might end up costing him the Royal Rumble, or there are some shenanigans there.

It's a little confusing, but I don't think Jericho will win now. I feel like it's down to Balor and Taker. If Reigns loses his match, and Cena wins his, then I definitely think it's Taker winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed Strowman/Zayn to be honest. It gave Zayn some nice highlight whilst also highlighting Strowmans strength and brute force. 

I like the idea of keeping Zayn off TV now though until the Rumble where he gets his comeback spot and eliminates Strowman.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> What exactly is being sacrificed? Surely you are not of the mind that were Reigns vs Goldberg take place that Goldberg should be the one to go over?


What is being sacrificed ...
Alright, let's make a quick list from the top of my head:

Daniel Bryan, aka most over guy the last ten years
Rusev, the most awesome heel in forever
Main spots for more talented guys
The believability of top guys by having them publically suck Reigns' dick on Raw
The patience of millions of fans who clearly don't like him
20% of Raw's ratings 
A good chunk of house show business 
The booking plan for the entire second half of 2016 because of wellness violation
The quality of Raw by making Reigns the glass ceiling
Two Wrestlemania main events in a row that needed last second salvaging via cash-in and audio manipulation 

And yes, in a match, Goldberg should go over to make him look strong for future matches because in 2017, as evidenced by ratings and crowd pops, Goldberg is still a mega draw compared to Reigns.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> This Raw now eliminates Jericho from contention. The fact that WWE teased Owens not being happy with Jericho in the Royal Rumble means he's not winning. They wouldn't have touched on that if that was the plan. The winners of the Royal Rumble are now down to 2, Balor or Undertaker.


Jericho was not winning anyways.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought the Strowman hype video was great too tbh and was an excellent way of portraying his 'monster' run atm.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

There were far too many elements to the final segment and it was just a clusterfuck by the end. Where did Heyman go? Where did Jericho and KO go after Strowman came out? They didn't at least try and jump Reigns and Goldberg? 

I enjoyed the brief staredown with Reigns and Goldberg but other than that the segment was poor 

The repetition every Monday is beyond a joke now, for how long has it been a different variation of Rollins/Reigns vs Jericho/KO? Get the US title off Reigns and put it on someone actually in the midcard and develop a midcard storyline


----------

